# Pob80's nabba south east and muscle mayhem prep



## pob80

Well here it is my 14 week journey to compete in the nabba south east on the 3rd of may and the muscle mayhem on the 11th of may in the novice class I started prep on monday 28th of jan. The last show I competed in was the mr hercules back in september as a first timer. This time im smaller and leaner then I was from where I started my prep before the plan being I can grow into both shows by dieting on higher carbs, at the moment im 17 and a half stone with out line of my abs at 6 foot 2 areas I need to improve are legs and chest I know in 14 weeks I wont bring them into proportion but im going to work my ar5e off to bring them up. Allso being tall I need to try and stay as full as I can to avoid looking stringy on stage.

*DIET*

Meal 1

5 grams glutamine, 50 grams of matrix which is a blended protein cookies and cream is laaarvly

100 grams of oats dry weight with 1 table spoon of organic peanut butter

Meal 2

180 grams cooked weight of lean steak mince (made into burgers and grilled on george foreman grill)

75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice

100 grams mixed green beans and broccoli

1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil

Meal 3

75 grams WMS

15-20 minutes later 10 grams glutamine 50 grams isolate whey be using nectar stawberry and kiwi flavour yum!

Meal 4

180 grams cooked weight of chicken breast

75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice

100 grams mixed green beans and broccoli

1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil

Meal 5

5 grams glutamine 50 grams matrix blended protein

100 grams powdered oats from bulk powders

1 table spoon extra virgin olive oil

Meal 6

180 grams cooked weight of chicken breast with organic peanut butter spread on

Meal 7

180 grams of coley

100 grams mixed green beans and broccli

1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil

This is a plan for training days on none training days meals 2 and 4 will be 50 grams of rice instead of 75 and wont be having the wms in meal 3 either.

*Training*

Mon- Chest, biceps

Tues- Quads full intensity, hams light, calves full intensity

Weds- Rest

Thurs- Light chest 4 sets then shoulders, triceps

Fri- Hams full intensity, quads light, calves full intensity

Sat- Back, traps

Sun- Rest

20 minutes on a treadmill will be done after every weight workout and 40 minutes on an exercise bike will be done before meal 1 on mon, weds, thurs, sat and sun.


----------



## Kezz

good luck mate, will you keep the protein foods the same all nthe way through, ie mince etc??


----------



## shorty

aye good luck... you look fookin ripped in you avi!!!


----------



## pob80

Kezz said:


> good luck mate, will you keep the protein foods the same all nthe way through, ie mince etc??


 Thanks mate I am going to try to might access everything after 5 weeks and see how im going, I was doubtfull using the mince but its very lean and after speaking with a certain national level class 1 competitor who is dieting now to he's going to be using red meat for at least 2 maybe more of his meals so gave me the idea to try it.


----------



## Kezz

well its worth a go, a lot of people use steak anyway and it makes a good change from the norm, i think i will use it in my diet too, i will also use turkey mince to make burgers too


----------



## DB

Hey mate!

best of luck at teh show i hear there is some real competition in that class  lol

Carbs are pretty low aint they? aound 250g?


----------



## pob80

DB said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> Carbs are pretty low aint they? aound 250g?


Been thinking of raising them up a bit trying to see where I can make adjustments I get on well with reducing or even phasing carbs later on. Any pointers any one wants to make be great


----------



## pob80

Heres a few pics from my first show want to be alot fuller then I was here I dieted on to little carbs for my frame


----------



## pob80

I made adjustments 2 my carb intake on my diet plan and edited it.


----------



## Kezz

lookin good in the pics mate


----------



## pob80

Kezz said:


> lookin good in the pics mate


Thanks mate want to try to aim to be alot bigger and fuller and harder then I was in those pics hence the higher carbs


----------



## kboy

Good luck with the show,,

Looking good in the pics, you look to have more vasularity than the other guys in the pics..


----------



## pob80

PIERCEDNIP said:


> hi pob - this was the MR Hercules show in colchester wasnt it? I was there hun, good show.
> 
> Can i ask - when you have meal one - how do you prepare oats? With water and then add supps?


Hi yes it was, are you from colchester? I prepare my oats with water and a bit of salt cook in microwave then after add the peanut butter stir it in and have my protein shake on the side with my glutamine.


----------



## pob80

I train down at hercules gym its a hard core basement style gym right next to the river.


----------



## pob80

Today was chest and biceps my strength was down a bit from what it normaly is this is what I did

*Chest*

*Incline barbell press* - 1 x15 2x12 then 1 all out max intensity set which was 6 reps with a rest pause then another 2reps then a dropset where I got another 4 reps and another rest pause where I got 2 more reps.

*Decline barbell press -* 2 x 12 then 1 all out max intensity set which was 5 reps with a rest pause got another 2 reps then a dropset where I got another 5 and a rest pause for 2 more.

*Upright hammer style press - *1 x 12 then 1 all out max intensity set of 7 reps then a dropset where I got 6 more followed by 3 negatives.

*Pec deck flye *- 1 x 12 then 1 all out max intensity set of 7 reps rest pause got 2 more reps a dropset where I got another 5 and rest pause for another 2 then several partials till I couldnt move the handles.

*Biceps*

*Standing straight barbell curls - *1 x 15 2 x 12 then 1 all out set of 7 reps with a dropset for 2 more reps and 2 negatives.

*Incline dumbell curls - *2 x 12 then 1 all out set of 7 reps with a dropset of 2 more reps.

*1 arm machine preacher curls* - 1 x 10 then 1 all out set of 6 reps drop set then 2 more reps.

Then concluded with 20 minutes on the treadmill at a fast walking pace.

My form on all exercises is slow and well controled squeezing the peak contraction and 3 - 4 seconds on the negative part of the rep. Im feeling quite good at the moment better then I thought I would and looking forward to filling out as well as dropping fat.


----------



## pob80

I awoke today at 17 stone 6 with my chest and biceps hurting nicely. Today was the joy of legs well all out hams, light quads and all out calves this is what I did.

*Hams*

*Lying leg curls -* 1 x 15 2 x 12 then 1 all out set of 6 reps rest pause 2 reps dropset 5 reps rest pause 2 sets.

*Stiff leg deadlifts* - 1 set of 8 reps rest pause then a further 2.

*1 leg standing curls* - 1 x 12 then 1 all out set of 6 reps rest pause 2 reps drop set 5 reps then another rest pause with 2 reps.

*Quads*

*Leg extensions* - 1 x 15, 3 x12 not even close to failure

*Front squats* - 3 x 12

*Calves*

*Standing calve raise* - 1 x 15 2 x 12 then 1 all out set of 8 rest pause 2 dropset 6 reps then rest pause 2 more.

*Toe press on 45 deg leg press* - 2 x 12 1 all out set of 7 rest pause 3 reps dropset 5 reps rest pause 2 reps.

Then did some abs crunches 3 sets of 25 reverse crunches 3 sets of 25

My form on all exercises is slow and controled squeezing the peak contraction and controling the negative for 3 - 4 seconds. Im lucky im sitting on my ar5e at work now cause they are fatigued that much, max intensity quads will be on friday.


----------



## Marsbar

pob .. why quads twice?


----------



## pob80

Marsbar said:


> pob .. why quads twice?


Im top heavy and training my legs this way at the advice of some one they have responded like they never have before, its only 1 high intensity work out for quads the other is a light pump the same i do for hams to.


----------



## supercell

Best of luck big guy.

If you need a chat about anything I'll help where I can unless you have someone assisting you already.

You know my thoughts on carbs.

More in....... more cardio out

I am on 400g TD and 350 NTD and at just over 3 weeks out I have no intention of dropping them.

You have a big frame and the ability to carry a massive amount of muscle, more than I could ever dream of owning. So dont starve your body, give it what it needs.

See how you get on with your current plan, you can always tweak if necessary.

I'll be following this one with interest.

James


----------



## pob80

supercell said:


> Best of luck big guy.
> 
> If you need a chat about anything I'll help where I can unless you have someone assisting you already.
> 
> You know my thoughts on carbs.
> 
> More in....... more cardio out
> 
> I am on 400g TD and 350 NTD and at just over 3 weeks out I have no intention of dropping them.
> 
> You have a big frame and the ability to carry a massive amount of muscle, more than I could ever dream of owning. So dont starve your body, give it what it needs.
> 
> See how you get on with your current plan, you can always tweak if necessary.
> 
> I'll be following this one with interest.
> 
> James


Thanks James havnt really got any one assisting me just picking up information where I can along the way and put it to practice think I need all the assistance I can get lol its keeping the peanut butter in thats playing on my mind at the moment but see how things go. Wish I could come out to the arnold this year but other priorities at the moment in my life. Scott's going along to and few others from the uk so you'll have no shortage of support there mate.


----------



## pob80

Today is wednesday and a day off from weight training I awoke and did my 40 minutes on an exercise bike which ended up being 50 minutes due to me playing madden on my xbox  today I have a day off from work aswell so will just spend it relaxing and spending time with my daughter that dosnt live with me and tonight may go into town to the cinema and have a cleanish cheat at nandos.


----------



## pob80

I awoke this norning at 17 stone 2 feeling full and hard must be water I have dropped in the last couple of days, well at least I hope it is lol, jumped on exersise bike for 40 monutes. Today was light chest with shoulders and triceps and this is how it went:

*Chest*

*Pec deck flye *- 1 x 15, 2 x 12

*Flat barbell press* - 1 x 15, 2 x 12

*Shoulders*

*Smith machine military press* - 1 x 15, 2 x 12 then 1 all out set of 5 reps rest pause 1 rep dropset 3 reps rest pause 2 reps then I picked up a small straight bar and did 5 reps front raises rest pause 2 more reps.

*Dumbell side raises *- 2 x 12 then 1 all out set of 6 reps rest pause 2 more dropset 3 more rest pause 1 more rep.

*1 arm cable side raises* - 1 x 12 then 1 all out set of 7 reps rest pause 2 reps dropset 2 reps rest pause 1 rep.

*Triceps*

*Press down warm up - *1 x 15, 1 x 12

*Close grip bench -* 2 x 12, 1 all out set of 6 reps rest pause 2 more dropset 3 reps then rest pause 1 rep.

*45 deg skull crushers* - 2 x 12 then 1 all out set of 5 reps when reach failure press in a close grip movement for another 4 reps enhancing the negative more.

*Press down* - 1 x 12 then 1 all out set of 7 reps dropset 3 reps then 2 force negatives.

Hit abs with 3 set of rope crunches of 25 reps and 3 sets of reverse crunches then off to do 20 minutes of cardio on the treadmill. I felt really good after my work out all most feels like I can feel myself growing and tightening up by the day, I feel the benefit of dieting on higher carbs mentally and physically hope my physique will show this on show day.


----------



## smithy26

are u going to post any current pics of your progress mate


----------



## pob80

smithy26 said:


> are u going to post any current pics of your progress mate


I planned on putting some up from week 10 and 1 showing me before I started prep but may get them up sooner.


----------



## pob80

Ive had a busy weekend at work so havnt had chance to update so follows is my workout from friday the 8th:

*Quads*

*Leg extensions - *2 x 12.

*45 deg leg press *- 1 x 15, 2 x 12 1 allout set of 8 reps with a rest pause of 2 reps dropset then 3 furter reps.

*Hack squat - *2 x 12 then 1 all out set of 7 reps rest pause 2 reps then dropset with 4 further reps.

*Leg extensions* - 1 x 12 then 1 all out set of 8 reps rest pause 3 reps dropset with 4 more.

*Hams*

*Lying leg curls *- 1 x 15, 2 x 12.

*Standing leg curls *- 2 x 12.

*Calves*

*Standing raises - *1 x 15, 2 x 12 then 1 all out set of 8 rest pause 2 reps dropset with 4 more reps.

*45 deg toe press* - 2 x 12 then 1 all out set of 8 rest pause 3 reps dropset 4 more.

I concluded this with 15 minutes on the treadmill


----------



## pob80

My workout from saturday the 9th:

*Back*

Warm up lower back with 2 set of hyper extensions and stretching.

*Palms up pullover machine *- 1 x 15, 2 x 12 then 1 all out set 6 reps with rest pause and 2 more reps.

*Palms up pulldowns - *2 x 12 then 1 all out set of 6 reps rest pause 2 reps dropset with 3 more reps.

*Barbell bent over rows *- 1 x 15, 1 x 12 then 1 all out set of 6 reps rest pause 2 reps.

*1 arm hammer style machine rows* - 1 x 10 then 1 all ou set of 6 rest pause 2 reps then dropset with 3 more reps.

*Rear delts*

*Rear delt machine - *1 x 12 and 1 all out set of 7 reps rest pause 1 rep dropset 3 reps.

*Traps*

*Hexagon bar shrugs *- 2 x 12 then 1 all out set of 6 reps rest pause 2 reps drop set 3 reps.

*Lower back*

*Hyper extensions* - 2 x 12 then a tripple weighted dropset.

3 sets of crunches then 3 sets of hanging knee raises and concluded with 15 minutes on the treadmill.


----------



## pob80

Ive dropped my early morning cardio slightly from 40 minutes to 30 minutes on days mon, weds, thurs, sat and sun and 20 minutes to 15 minutes after weight workout on weight training days. I may raise my cardio up again at 10 weeks out or maybe even 8 depending on how everything comes together. I have allso adjusted my meal plan which i will post later on when at home I have mainly upped my carbs on it. First thing in the morning Im weighing 17 stone dead leaner and fuller then I was this time last week and at 12 weeks out feeling great and no where near as hungry as I was in last prep allso leaner and fuller then i was 12 weeks out on my first prep think higher carbs are the way forward for dieting with my type of physique.


----------



## pob80

Here is my changed diet I have been following

*DIET*

*
*

*
*Meal 1

5 grams glutamine, 50 grams of matrix which is a blended protein cookies and cream is laaarvly

100 grams of oats dry weight with 1 table spoon of organic peanut butter

Meal 2

180 grams cooked weight of lean steak mince (made into burgers and grilled on george foreman grill)

75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice

100 grams mixed green beans and broccoli

1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil

Meal 3

180 grams of chicken breast with organic peanut butter spread on

100 grams powdered oats from bulk powders

Meal 4

80 grams WMS

15-20 minutes later 10 grams glutamine 50 grams isolate whey be using nectar stawberry and kiwi flavour yum!

Meal 5

180 grams cooked weight of turkey breast

75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice

100 grams mixed green beans and broccoli

1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil

Meal 6

5 grams glutamine 50 grams matrix blended protein

100 grams powdered oats from bulk powders

1 table spoon extra virgin olive oil

Meal 7

180 grams of coley or salmon fillet

100 grams mixed green beans and broccli

1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil

Meal 8

2 - 3 hours in to my sleep I awake and have 5 grams glutamine, 25 grams of matrix blended protein with 1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil then back to sleep.

This is for training days the only difference on non training days now no meal 4.


----------



## pob80

Im feeling great at the moment and dosnt even feel like im dieting every day feeling fuller and leaner and my weight before meal 1 still sits at 17 stone dead. This evening relaxed with a pizza bar of dark choc and 2 glasses of wine for my 1 treat meal a week and watched the film eastern promises about the russian maffia in london. My training is the same exercises and sets used as I out lined in my first week only difference is larger body parts on my working set before I did my set of 6 - 8 reps then a rest pause then dropset followed by a 2nd rest pause I have got rid of the 2nd rest pause.


----------



## pob80

Today is a day off from the gym woke up this morning did 35 minutes on my exercise bike then weighed myself before meal 1 sitting at 16 stone 11 at the moment and feeling full lean tight and alert unlike the slugish feeling of lower carbs from last time I dieted. I had to edit my journal from some of the things I would use pre contest due to being displayed on the "open" forum but any members wanting to discuss this side feel willing to pm me. I am still going to proceed with every other aspect of prep including photos this week diet training and general info about my mind confidence over all feeling leading in to my 2 shows.


----------



## pob80

I awoke this morning at 04:15 took my eca then jumped on my exercise bike for 35 minutes then I weighed myself before meal 1, 17 stone dead yet again after work today trained chest and biceps with 15 minutes cardio after felt strong today and took a couple of pics on my camera phone even though they do not show my physique that well imo. I am now 11 weeks out from the nabba south east and 12 weeks out from the muscle mayhem I am bigger and leaner then I was at this time out dieting for my first show so im bettering myself from before.


----------



## Marsbar

Looking big and lean mate


----------



## DB

Well well well Pob comes out of hiding! lol i best get some pics up soon i guess!!

looking good mate


----------



## pob80

Thanks guys really looking forward to see the final results at the moment not bothered where I will end up placing long as I improve from before! But can see my out look changing as the show dates groww nearer lol


----------



## pob80

This morning after my cardio I weighed myself 17 stone 2 with a even tighter look!! Today was a day off from weights in the gym and enjoyed my weekly junk meal which was 3 goodfellas solo mini pizzas, fries with different dips half bar of dark chocolate and a tripple cholate muffin, afterwards was a strange feeling felt like I was swelling and growing there and then but now feeling bit tired and slugish so off to bed now to awake in 3 hours for a shake then sleep again untill cardio time.


----------



## Guest

Your one scary looking fellamg:


----------



## smithy26

good job mate


----------



## pob80

Con said:


> Your one scary looking fellamg:


But will never be as scary as DB's pants


----------



## pob80

smithy26 said:


> good job mate


Thanks matey your looking good in your avy


----------



## EDG301

Gud luck pob, im finkin of competitin in junior cat. Tis guna b a rush tho as just persuaded myself to do it..... guna start dietin next week......, rekon its guna b a wait n see thang,lol.


----------



## justdiscovering

lookin well lean in that first pic bro,gotta say with no offence meant thought from your avvi u were jamaican,great tan tho. :blowme:


----------



## smithy26

pob80 said:


> Thanks matey your looking good in your avy


cheers mate. keep up the hard work.wheres the nabba show


----------



## pob80

dan ellis said:


> Gud luck pob, im finkin of competitin in junior cat. Tis guna b a rush tho as just persuaded myself to do it..... guna start dietin next week......, rekon its guna b a wait n see thang,lol.


If you compete no wait and see, decide to do it or not and if you do give it your best shot and no pulling out took me a while to get myself up there but when I did was a bit of a buzz and enjoyed the training and prep getting ready for it and seeing myself as the best ive ever looked is satisfaction in its self


----------



## pob80

justdiscovering said:


> lookin well lean in that first pic bro,gotta say with no offence meant thought from your avvi u were jamaican,great tan tho. :blowme:


lol ha not quite that would be the melatonan and dream tan #2 spose all I need is a rasta wig and im way :smoke:


----------



## pob80

smithy26 said:


> cheers mate. keep up the hard work.wheres the nabba show


 Going to try to mate thats the plan anyway its at the becks theatre in hayes middlesex.


----------



## EDG301

Cheers bud, yeah i know..... dun the wabba comp 2 years ago....came second against simon reece.....was in good condition but rekon that was mostly luck as didnt av a clue wat i was doin,lol.U got ne pointers 4 dieting?? Last time i lost quita lotta muscle as was rushed. I rekon 11 weeks is enuf, gota lose 19lbs tho to get to 8%bodyfat. Will prb cya at hercules sumtym to see ur progress.


----------



## EDG301

Sorry m8, 4got this was ur prep page. Will move subject on to Muscle Mayem Page.


----------



## daniboy

Looking good there Pob. Fancy some :beer1: ??


----------



## pob80

No probs mate keep your eyes peeled on this site you'll be able to find what you need to through out this forum with some very experienced guys willing to share there info and point you in the right direction. Simon Reese has packed on quite a bit of beef since then think the last show he did was the nac universe last year as a junior hes doing the same class and shows as me this year as he is out of the juniors so should be interesting


----------



## pob80

daniboy said:


> Looking good there Pob. Fancy some :beer1: ??


I wish there m8 maybe in 12 weeks time eh lol other wise my treat till 6 weeks out is 2 glasses of dry white wine a week


----------



## Borris

u might of mentioned, but how tall are you mate? nice delts by the way (Y)


----------



## pob80

Borris said:


> u might of mentioned, but how tall are you mate? nice delts by the way (Y)


Im 6ft 2 mate and thanks I have allways liked wide shoulders and lats to go with a small waist to set a nice v-taper off only thing is I need to bring chest up a bit to ballance everything off better, 1 of my favourite physique structures out there at the moment is Dennis Wolf carrying that mass with a taper with his height.


----------



## Barbell

Looking good mate!, we'll both be going to both shows.

Looking forward to seeing you, Luke and Vish all in the same line up.

Rich says he will be going down the gym to do a session with you soon.

Rob & Rich


----------



## pob80

Barbell said:


> Looking good mate!, we'll both be going to both shows.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you, Luke and Vish all in the same line up.
> 
> Rich says he will be going down the gym to do a session with you soon.
> 
> Rob & Rich


Thanks guys, it should be a good day all 3 of us up there when are you and Rich going to get your ar5es up there aswell? Yeah be cool to have a sesh with him hurry up and get down mate!


----------



## Littleluke

You are looking very well indeed mate. Best of luck with your prep. You'll come in very nicely!


----------



## rightyho

Coming in nicely, mate.

Reckon you'll be ready before your deadline if your front shots are anything to go by.

Any rear double bi pics?


----------



## Kezz

your looking well mate, decent bodyweight too!!!


----------



## pob80

Littleluke said:


> You are looking very well indeed mate. Best of luck with your prep. You'll come in very nicely!


Thanks mate and yours to i'll be down at the south seeking some motivation and to support you and Baz


----------



## pob80

rightyho said:


> Coming in nicely, mate.
> 
> Reckon you'll be ready before your deadline if your front shots are anything to go by.
> 
> Any rear double bi pics?


Thanks mate I hope so lol filling up and putting muscle on at the same time going to take some back shots later in the week so I can see how I look myself aswell what show are you thinking about competing in this year?


----------



## pob80

Kezz said:


> your looking well mate, decent bodyweight too!!!


Thanks bud I expected to way less then I am now but leaner then I thought I would be to so cant moan


----------



## pob80

Today I weighed myself upon waking 17 stone 3 and even tighter and fuller yet leaner aswell. This week I upped my cardio first thing to 40 minutes and my post weight workout cardio to 20 minutes and added in some more aids, at present my cardio before meal 1 is done 5 days a week with the 2 days I do my legs tuesday and friday free from it to get the most out of my leg workouts im thinking of adding cardio in on these leg days whats every ones opinions on this?


----------



## DB

I do cardio on leg day mate.. juts not as intense i do my cardio at 7 am then train at pm so they have a fair while to recover

PM me your aids dude..


----------



## rightyho

pob80 said:


> what show are you thinking about competing in this year?


Whichever one ninepack decides to ping me into. 

Will be a UKBFF qualifier towards the end of the season - probably Leamington or Birmingham. On target to arrive about 5-7kg heavier this year.:cool:


----------



## DB

What weight class righty?


----------



## rightyho

DB said:


> What weight class righty?


I'll be in the over 80kg intermediates mate.

Should be some good line-ups this year.


----------



## pob80

rightyho said:


> Whichever one ninepack decides to ping me into.
> 
> Will be a UKBFF qualifier towards the end of the season - probably Leamington or Birmingham. On target to arrive about 5-7kg heavier this year.:cool:


Awsome sure you'll look great up there


----------



## pob80

This morning after my morning cardio I weighed myself 17 stone 4 my condition hasnt really changed much at the rate it had early on, I am aproaching 9 weeks out now so thinking about making changes to my diet yet again by cutting out the organic peanut butter from the 2 meals I have it and replacing it with extra virgin olive oil and reducing my carbs in my later meals on non training days I will post the changed diet up over the weekend. My main reason for doing this is allthough im happy the way my bodies responding feel I need to shake things up a bit to be in the best condition I can. With my training as I stated earlier I train my legs twice a week by doing h.i.t hams light quads h.i.t calves on tuesday and h.i.t quads light hams h.i.t calves on friday im going to make tuesday as my main h.i.t leg day then every other friday just do a light day on them the way I was training them before I do rate for leg growth but mainly in the off season due to the amount of cardio im doing pre contest they do not get sufficent rest.


----------



## smithy26

hi ya mate, hows the prep coming along?


----------



## pob80

Here is the latest virsion of my diet;

*DIET*

*Meal 1*

5 grams glutamine, 50 grams of matrix which is a blended protein

100 grams dry weight of oats with 1 table spoon of natural smooth peanut butter.

*Meal 2*

180 grams cooked weight of lean steak mince (made into burgers and grilled on the george foreman grill)

75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice

100 grams mixed green beans and broccoli

1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil.

*Meal 3*

60 grams of WMS

15 - 20 minutes later 10 grams glutamine 50 grams whey isolate using nectar.

*Meal 4*

180 grams cooked weight of chicken breast

75 grams dry weight of basmati brown rice

100 grams mixed green beans and broccoli

1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil.

*Meal 5*

180 grams cooked weight of chicken breast

75 grams powdered oats from bulk powders

1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil.

*Meal 6*

5 grams glutamine 50 grams matrix blended protein

50 grams powdered oats from bulk powders

1 table spoon extra virgin olive oil.

*Meal 7 *

180 grams of salmon fillet

100 grams mixed green beans and broccli

1 table spoon of extra virgin olive oil.

*Meal 8*

2 - 3 hours in to my sleep I awake and have 5 grams glutamine, 25 grams of matrix blended protein with 1 tea spoon of extra virgin olive oil.

On non training days I do not have meal 3

Before cooking my chicken and salmon I add schwartz lemon pepper to it ( chears ninepack :thumb: ), and if I crave something sweet I either have a glass of coke zero or a bowl of strawberry sugar free jelly but when I add the cold water to the mix it contains 25 grams of strawberry and kiwi nectar in it thanks to Scott Horton for that 1! Once a week I have 1 cheat meal.

The reason I made changes to my diet my progress had slowed so reduced my carbs (would have liked to keep them higher but think next time I need to have a leaner off season) in my later meals only have the peanut butter with meal 1 and have upped my cardio to 40 minutes "every day" before meal 1 to go with the 20 minutes I do after weights. My weight is still at 17 stone dead strength is improving and getting a better quality to my muscles. I will take more pics later in the week been very busy at the moment.


----------



## pob80

smithy26 said:


> hi ya mate, hows the prep coming along?


Everythings coming in slowly mate just been very busy with working 2 jobs having time for my daughter while staying focused on training and prep hope training and all's well with you.


----------



## pob80

At the moment im sitting here with a rest day from weight training trained legs yesterday and feeling flat fat and small :-( so had a pic taken on my camera phone yes im not as full as I was or have as much detail in my shoulders and pecs allthough im not happy with the pic I am going to post it any way and take the same shot tomorrow when I get blood in my upper body just to see the difference I was 17 stone 2 this morning when I weighed myself debating staying off the scales and if I weigh myself do it every 2 weeks.


----------



## pob80

Feel better today and not as down as my last post and a bit harder was lb under 17 stone this morning after cardio before meal 1 I know in myself im holding quite a bit of water due to some of the assistance im on which hopefully will drop in 2 and a half weeks time when things get switched around got looked over earlier and was told at this stage have nothing to worry about I looked back at pics when I was this far out from my last show and condition is better this time and bigger so that bought a smile to my face. Took a pic of the same pose from last night i am tighter with improved detail but with the lighting you cant see it properly DOH! lol but here it is any way


----------



## EDG301

Pob, dont let the diet screw with your mind m8, u look huge, good shoulders, good arms,n your chest is coming on well... your guna place high m8!!. Cant believe thers only 9 n a bit weeks left......arrhhh!!!lol, Btw, fort they dun protien shakes in O'neeils.....obviously not!!!Lol, that was my last sesh so made the most of it.... ;-)

Keep goin at it, good luck!!


----------



## oaklad

big arms n shoulders lookin good and good luck with the show


----------



## gym rat

fook pob you look massive mate, waist is very small aswell, your side chest pose is awesome dude, keep it up, all the best


----------



## DB

looking solid there pobby


----------



## Littleluke

You look good mate, keep it up.


----------



## smithy26

looking good mate arms are big and chest is coming aliong nicely!!


----------



## supercell

Keep digging in and chipping away, let the mirror and those you trust be your guide as to how you are coming in. I said it in Lukes thread and I'll say it again here; the last 4 weeks are crucial and its important you have those around you that can tell you as it is and whether adjustments need to be made.

Keep your head down and dont let futile distractions get in your way. This is YOUR time and no-one elses, be polite but focused, be relaxed yet 100% consistent and dont stray from your plan unless under good authority.

You've done great thus far and I am without doubt that once show day is here you will see a physique that 12 months ago seemed out of reach.

Well done big guy, keep on digging deep.

J


----------



## pob80

Thanks guys really apreciate all the kind words guess my frame of mind was effected because I had no me time to sit chill out and reflect on things been on the go constantly felt bit crap there started thinking I looked it.

Well the end of this week takes me to 8 weeks out and the past 6 weeks I have put on size and leaned out (clean bulking so to speak) now to bring in the condition more I attempted my prep this way due to not having an off season so to speak of just a rest after my last show leading into another prep but have allready noticed an amount of gains in strength and size. I know I have weaknesses that stand out and dont see me stepping on stage wiping the floor with people (yet  ) as long as I better myself from the last time I stepped on stage in all areas I will be happy. Taken a few more pics in a watery flat state but that wont be for very long weighing I am 17 stone 2 in them.


----------



## DB

Back is lookin damn wide there mate!

to be honest you dont actually have any obvious weaknesses... u look alot more in proportion to last show imo

keep it up dude looking big!


----------



## jjb1

got to agree very good condition and big, are you heavier than your previous show?


----------



## pob80

DB said:


> Back is lookin damn wide there mate!
> 
> to be honest you dont actually have any obvious weaknesses... u look alot more in proportion to last show imo
> 
> keep it up dude looking big!


Thanks dude but trying to hide them with my posing


----------



## pob80

jjb1 said:


> got to agree very good condition and big, are you heavier than your previous show?


From the same time out with better condition all though not quite as dry I am about 10 lbs heavier


----------



## jjb1

sorry how far`out are you bro?


----------



## pob80

jjb1 said:


> sorry how far`out are you bro?


8 weeks out to the nabba south east and 9 till the muscle mayhem so my main goal is to maintain my new size and bring my condition in more


----------



## greg fear

looking gd mate

have you changed your cardio at all are you doing more?

or switched up the diet again

im 9.5wks out and i feel fat after looking at your pics from 9.5 wks out lol


----------



## pob80

greg fear said:


> looking gd mate
> 
> have you changed your cardio at all are you doing more?
> 
> or switched up the diet again
> 
> im 9.5wks out and i feel fat after looking at your pics from 9.5 wks out lol


Hey mate cardio wise I am now doing 45 minutes every day before meal 1 and 20 minutes after weights 5 times a week diet has been changed slightly mainly reducing carbs a little bit in my later meals what class and show are you heading for mate and just remember every one comes in shape at different rates


----------



## Littleluke

You have a very balanced look mate with some good size. Impressive stuff!


----------



## greg fear

pob80 said:


> Hey mate cardio wise I am now doing 45 minutes every day before meal 1 and 20 minutes after weights 5 times a week diet has been changed slightly mainly reducing carbs a little bit in my later meals what class and show are you heading for mate and just remember every one comes in shape at different rates


cheers mate, its defiently working for you,

im struggling just doing 30mins everyday in the morn best pull my finger out i think,

im doing the wales area nabba first timers looking forward to it,

yea in this sport i think we all doubt ourselfs on a daily basis but come show time we all make sure we are ready 

anyway thanks for answer the quest gd luck again


----------



## pob80

Littleluke said:


> You have a very balanced look mate with some good size. Impressive stuff!


Thanks mate though in reality I am still top heavy and could do with bit more size overall on my chest but guess thats the wonders posing creating that ilusion of hiding weak points and highlighting strong points not long for your day mate im looking forward to the show and supporting you and Baz


----------



## pob80

greg fear said:


> cheers mate, its defiently working for you,
> 
> im struggling just doing 30mins everyday in the morn best pull my finger out i think,
> 
> im doing the wales area nabba first timers looking forward to it,
> 
> yea in this sport i think we all doubt ourselfs on a daily basis but come show time we all make sure we are ready
> 
> anyway thanks for answer the quest gd luck again


Try uping it slightly maybe to 40 or 45 some days I dont feel like doing it I just set up the xbox and play on that while I do my cycling lol your first show will be an addiction mate I got such a buzz from being up there at my first 1 and creates a drive inside of yourself to better yourself each time and every one doubts them selves you have to be mentaly strong as well so hand out the cookie jar when feeling down lol thank you and all the best to yourself


----------



## pob80

For the last 2 days I have missed my am cardio and have felt so guilty because of it this is due to my crazy work load of 2 jobs with working the door aswell and hardly getting much sleep so I am cutting right back on my door work to focus more time into prep and allow myself the rest needed. Before meal 1 this morning (at 5am didnt get to sleep till after 1:30) I was weighing in at 17 stone 4 so during my workout today I lowered the intensity by not doing drop sets on my working sets. This afternoon I managed to have just under 2 hours sleep so made me feel a bit better mentaly and phyisically. I took another pic of me just over 7 weeks out to the nabba south east today in the gym at my higher body weight, at the moment I am not happy with my condition but hopefully knocking back the doorwork allowing me more sleep and time let alone the stress of running about trying to be on time will show in my physique in the coming weeks well I hope lol


----------



## greg fear

pob80 said:


> Try uping it slightly maybe to 40 or 45 some days I dont feel like doing it I just set up the xbox and play on that while I do my cycling lol your first show will be an addiction mate I got such a buzz from being up there at my first 1 and creates a drive inside of yourself to better yourself each time and every one doubts them selves you have to be mentaly strong as well so hand out the cookie jar when feeling down lol thank you and all the best to yourself


lol thats the way set up the xbox i wouldnt mind doing that at the mo

im out there in this **** weather doing cardio no pain no gain lol

yea mate i know what you are saying im addicted already and cant wait for the show,

looking gd in the new pic leaning out nicely


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger

Incredible conditioning mate, you're going to be massive when you hit the stage in a few weeks! Good luck with your training, is the NABBA South East a drug-tested show?


----------



## pob80

pob80 said:


> *DIET*
> 
> *Meal 1*
> 
> 50 grams of matrix which is a blended protein
> 
> 100 grams dry weight of oats with 1 table spoon of natural smooth peanut butter.
> 
> *Meal 2*
> 
> 180 grams cooked weight of lean steak mince (made into burgers and grilled on the george foreman grill)
> 
> 75 grams dry weight brown basmati rice
> 
> 100 grams mixed green beans and broccoli
> 
> 1 tea spoon of extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> *Meal 3*
> 
> 60 grams of WMS
> 
> 15 - 20 minutes 50 grams whey isolate using nectar.
> 
> *Meal 4*
> 
> 180 grams cooked weight of chicken breast
> 
> 75 grams dry weight of basmati brown rice
> 
> 100 grams mixed green beans and broccoli
> 
> 1 tea spoon of extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> *Meal 5*
> 
> 180 grams cooked weight of chicken breast
> 
> 75 grams powdered oats from bulk powders
> 
> 1 tea spoon of extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> *Meal 6*
> 
> 50 grams whey protein isolate
> 
> 50 grams powdered oats from bulk powders.
> 
> *Meal 7 *
> 
> 180 grams of salmon fillet
> 
> 100 grams mixed green beans and broccli.
> 
> *Meal 8*
> 
> 2 hours in to my sleep I awake and have 25 grams of matrix blended protein.


 Above is the latest version of my diet I was lucky enough to have the experience of Dean Mcternan scan over it and change a couple of minor things mainly cutting back the amount of extra virgin olive oil, changing meal 6 from blended prtein to whey isolate and to my suprise taking out all together glutamine! I asked him the reason why cause I was allways lead to believe it is 1 supplement to keep in pre contest he said he allways thought that aswell untill he worked with Chad Nicholls and more recently George Farah (who worked with Kai Green for the last year off season and arnold prep) the reason being due to the amount of water you can retain on it which becomes even more noticible with athletes that diet on higher carbs, but it is a usefull supplement to use in the off season though, Dean is currently getting ready for the ukbff south east and will be a very large factor at this years british.

Hopefully these few diet tweaks and the extra rest I am planning on having so I can do my cardio as planned with the rest and recovery I need will bring my physique in more and improve my condition.


----------



## Littleluke

Man I love your diet LOL! So much more carbs than me  I have 50g oats in the morning  lol. 100g would be like winning the lottery !!

On my high carb days though I have 100g oats, + 50g oats baked into a banana cake! smothered in choc pro peptide 

You're really coming into shape mate. Every picture you take shows improvement. Your chest is a weak area but as you said, posing will help hide any weaknesses. You've got a good package on the way mate, you'll look great comme show day.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Looking really good mate, I do wish you all the best


----------



## pob80

Littleluke said:


> Man I love your diet LOL! So much more carbs than me  I have 50g oats in the morning  lol. 100g would be like winning the lottery !!
> 
> On my high carb days though I have 100g oats, + 50g oats baked into a banana cake! smothered in choc pro peptide
> 
> You're really coming into shape mate. Every picture you take shows improvement. Your chest is a weak area but as you said, posing will help hide any weaknesses. You've got a good package on the way mate, you'll look great comme show day.


The banana cake sounds nice mate  thanks for the kind words I hope everything comes together for the day guess theres only 1 way to see lol


----------



## pob80

YetiMan said:


> Looking really good mate, I do wish you all the best


Thank you and all the best to in your training dude


----------



## pob80

Not much to report I am staying fairly consistant on my cardio again now after cutting my hours back from working the door and getting more sleep at least 6 hours now im thinking of changing my am cardio before meal 1 I am still using my exercise bike at home but some how dosnt seem enough need a new idea cause I can only get to the gym once a day. In my physique this week I have more of a harder look after droping some water weight is at 17 stone 1 at the moment.


----------



## greg fear

pob80 said:


> Not much to report I am staying fairly consistant on my cardio again now after cutting my hours back from working the door and getting more sleep at least 6 hours now im thinking of changing my am cardio before meal 1 I am still using my exercise bike at home but some how dosnt seem enough need a new idea cause I can only get to the gym once a day. In my physique this week I have more of a harder look after droping some water weight is at 17 stone 1 at the moment.


how about a brisk walk mate, its abit cold out there but it gets the job done, im sure i read that is what baz has started to do now also


----------



## clarkey

pob80 said:


> Not much to report I am staying fairly consistant on my cardio again now after cutting my hours back from working the door and getting more sleep at least 6 hours now im thinking of changing my am cardio before meal 1 I am still using my exercise bike at home but some how dosnt seem enough need a new idea cause I can only get to the gym once a day. In my physique this week I have more of a harder look after droping some water weight is at 17 stone 1 at the moment.


Looking good mate coming in nicely. I always find fast paced walking does the job those last few week, hills especially brings out the details in quads and the hamstrings especially. Its a ball ache this time of year but will be worth it come show day.


----------



## pob80

Going to start my my fast pace walking tomorrow and some days instead of performing the treadmill after my weight workouts walk back from the gym which is about a 40 minute walk mostly uphill so see how I get on doing this. I allso have decided to stay completly off the scales now aswell and just go by the mirror after all when judges call comparasons and poses they dont ask you to get on a set of scales lol thanks guys for your input


----------



## clarkey

You will def see the difference when you start hill walking, I did 45 mins pre breakfast hill walking every day. Personally I find it much better than the treadmill especially those last few weeks.

Thanks for the comment mate in answer to your question I used Jan Tana mousse did three coats. But as Paul has said in a previous thread you have to be careful how much sheen you put on as too much can hide your condition and this is the mistake I made in prejuding, evening show was much better. The next show im doing is the Kent show in August, start my prep June 1st.


----------



## DB

pob80 said:


> Going to start my my fast pace walking tomorrow and some days instead of performing the treadmill after my weight workouts walk back from the gym which is about a 40 minute walk mostly uphill so see how I get on doing this. I allso have decided to stay completly off the scales now aswell and just go by the mirror after all when judges call comparasons and poses they dont ask you to get on a set of scales lol thanks guys for your input


oh u fukin copycat 

speak soon mate..


----------



## pob80

clarkey said:


> You will def see the difference when you start hill walking, I did 45 mins pre breakfast hill walking every day. Personally I find it much better than the treadmill especially those last few weeks.
> 
> Thanks for the comment mate in answer to your question I used Jan Tana mousse did three coats. But as Paul has said in a previous thread you have to be careful how much sheen you put on as too much can hide your condition and this is the mistake I made in prejuding, evening show was much better. The next show im doing is the Kent show in August, start my prep June 1st.


Awsome think that I will take this aproach towards my tan how far out did u start applying the mouse? I will be at the kent show been to it last several years allthough missed last year.


----------



## pob80

DB said:


> oh u fukin copycat
> 
> ..


 im hoping for size and cuts in my quads like you mate then I realised with out the cammo pants it wont happen! :boohoo: lol


----------



## DB

pob80 said:


> im hoping for size and cuts in my quads like you mate then I realised with out the cammo pants it wont happen! :boohoo: lol


LOL man dont hate the camo! may take some pics this weekend with them on! lol


----------



## clarkey

pob80 said:


> Awsome think that I will take this aproach towards my tan how far out did u start applying the mouse? I will be at the kent show been to it last several years allthough missed last year.


I applied the first coat am the day before the show with a mini roller, 2nd coat pm and the final coat was the morning of the show again using a paint roller. 3 coats was more than enough my colour was very dark just wished i didn't put loads of the sheen on as under the lights it def washes you out. Will be taking the same approach this year with just a little sheen


----------



## pob80

clarkey said:


> I applied the first coat am the day before the show with a mini roller, 2nd coat pm and the final coat was the morning of the show again using a paint roller. 3 coats was more than enough my colour was very dark just wished i didn't put loads of the sheen on as under the lights it def washes you out. Will be taking the same approach this year with just a little sheen


Thanks mate going to order the full kit of the jan tana website when the coat is applied the day before is it ok to shower? Might be bit daft question but I am still a newbie and the only tan I had on my last show was dream tan # 2 back stage.


----------



## pob80

Well since introducing my walking as cardio I have tightened up a considerable amount the only days I use my exercise bike is before meal 1 on leg days, I am staying off the scales now aswell untill 2 weeks out. On non weight training days (wednesday and sunday) I now consume a slightly lower amount of carbs, mentaly I am feeling alot better then I have the past few weeks not as tired with getting more sleep better rested, fresher, happier and in the gym stronger. When im not working training or spending time with my daughter my time is mostly taken up playing on my x-box or watching films to unwind, over easter I didnt have a chocolate egg so on tuesday I went out and bought a few eggs that were reduced to keep in a cupboard till after my shows to go with everything else that I am going to devour!!


----------



## clarkey

Great stuff mate the walking def helps just find as many hills as you can!!  . Once I applied the first coat I didnt shower I just had a wash, although I know others who shower.


----------



## pob80

Nothing much new report just being consistant in my prep and training at the moment after having a weird week in my personal life which concluded in finding a hit and run body with the top of its head taken off and brain and skull every where in the grounds where I work paper work nightmare is an under statement!! I am 5 weeks out from the NABBA south east and 6 from the muscle mayhem which is my priority show im thinking of getting Karren to do my tan for the muscle mayhem and then a friend to help me with tan for the nabba south east. This week on my assistance that I use I made some changes on things if any 1 would like to discuss these pm me as I will not talk about them on an open forum I have taken 2 new pics aswell hardened and tightened up alot since my last pics.


----------



## pob80

Just as a refference heres a pic of me preparring for my first show taken late august about 6 weeks out from the show. This time I have been dieting on alot higher carbs and making my H.I.T training more intense by adding rest pauses dropsets and negatives


----------



## DB

Looking so much tighter there matey nice work...

delts are seriously vascular!


----------



## EDG301

Ripped.... is all i can say!!! good luck pob, im still on track for juniors, lookin forward to it!!! C u there buddie. good luck


----------



## pob80

DB said:


> Looking so much tighter there matey nice work...
> 
> delts are seriously vascular!


Thanks dude just hope everything comes in in time


----------



## pob80

dan ellis said:


> Ripped.... is all i can say!!! good luck pob, im still on track for juniors, lookin forward to it!!! C u there buddie. good luck


Thanks mate but still have a way to go at the moment just happier the size I have put on while dieting since my last show as the pics show catch you down the gym soon bud


----------



## smithy26

looking alot more shreaded mate , good job


----------



## greg fear

coming in nicely now mate gd effort


----------



## pob80

Thanks guys everythings coming in alot better now since intoducing the hill walking just going to keep pluging away ordered my trunks today thanks to Lee at leisure lee fitness


----------



## DB

not long now mate just over 4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pob80

DB said:


> not long now mate just over 4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know m8 cant wait and the experience of doing 2 shows in 2 weeks anyway dude couple of days for you! Doubt i'll have you at the nabba cause you will be qualifying this sunday :lift:


----------



## DB

pob80 said:


> I know m8 cant wait and the experience of doing 2 shows in 2 weeks anyway dude couple of days for you! Doubt i'll have you at the nabba cause you will be qualifying this sunday :lift:


cheers mate! i fukin hope so!


----------



## Magic Torch

Looking good G, condition is coming on well and you still have plenty of time! Keep it up mate, i'm sure I'll be at one of those shows to watch you!


----------



## pob80

Magic Torch said:


> Looking good G, condition is coming on well and you still have plenty of time! Keep it up mate, i'm sure I'll be at one of those shows to watch you!


Chears dude hope you do need all the support I can get on the day have a chat with you sunday see you then mate


----------



## pob80

Not long been back from the ukbff south coast had a really good day out and a huge kick up the ar5e for extra motivation for the final aproaching weeks was great to meet alot of the faces of this forum and a few guys I havnt seen in a while think it is was 1 of the only times I have met James Llewellin when he hasnt had sunken cheeks lol today I treated as a day off from my normal routine of work and training allthough I still did my ritual 45 minute cardio before meal 1 but after the prejudging went and had steak and chips not the nicest steak in the world but still went down a treat and a hand full of minstrels and a couple of other goodies that got in my way! Having an enjoyable day has relaxed me no end and given me so much of a better mental outlike coming into these shows. Was amazing to see the likes of Phil Heath and Darren Ball stomping about on stage Phil Heath really has to be seen to be believed in the flesh perfect round muscle bellies very asthetic physique but with enough mass his body reminds me of a cross between Flex Wheeler and Kevin Levrone a class of a pro physique which is very rare today and a really nice guy to boot!


----------



## smithy26

good to meet ya pob, i no wot u saying i had the best leg workout today and ive had 4 protein shakes too.......lol . Great motivation


----------



## Robsta

Nice to meet you dude......


----------



## pob80

smithy26 said:


> good to meet ya pob, i no wot u saying i had the best leg workout today and ive had 4 protein shakes too.......lol . Great motivation


You to aswell mate did the most I have lifted on decline barbell press in a long while 150kg for 7 reps with the negative part being 3 seconds then did a rest pause and dropset on same set lol


----------



## pob80

robsta9 said:


> Nice to meet you dude......


You to aswell mate didnt know there would be so many guys off here going could have arranged somewhere for all of us to go for food if we knew we were all going lol


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

looking really good m8!

was nice to meet u at the show

scott


----------



## pob80

1988-s.leeson said:


> looking really good m8!
> 
> was nice to meet u at the show
> 
> scott


Thanks dude you to, and as I said to you before awsome confidence in the posedown ive seen good physiques wasted cause the guys didnt look confident on stage slouching when they thought when they were not being judged in between compulseries and even standing in line at the back, you were totaly in every ones faces and showing the judges what you have got good man!!


----------



## greg fear

hows everything going now pob?

time is ticking not long now


----------



## pob80

greg fear said:


> hows everything going now pob?
> 
> time is ticking not long now


I know mate everything is coming in got trunks, 2 lots of music mixed spare tan ready all that is to do is get this condition to come in more.


----------



## pob80

This week I have been thinking about my competing plans my original plan was to do the nabba south east and the muscle mayhem both shows are qualifiers for the nabba novice britain but after carefull thinking and discussing with several people I have decided not to do the nabba show and instead a week after the muscle mayhem give the ukbff south east a go in the over 80's inter class this gives me an extra week of preping so just under 5 weeks till the muscle mayhem!


----------



## DB

woohooo maybe see u at the finals then dude that would be awesome!


----------



## supercell

pob80 said:


> This week I have been thinking about my competing plans my original plan was to do the nabba south east and the muscle mayhem both shows are qualifiers for the nabba novice britain but after carefull thinking and discussing with several people I have decided not to do the nabba show and instead a week after the muscle mayhem give the ukbff south east a go in the over 80's inter class this gives me an extra week of preping so just under 5 weeks till the muscle mayhem!


I think that is an excellent idea mate. More time is always good. How many times do competitors look back after a show and wished they'd had an extra week or 2?!!

Keep going mate and remember just when you think you are ready there are still another 7lbs to come off!!! Hit it hard for the next few weeks even if it means dropping the cals a little, those extra cals lost over a course of a few weeks make a huge difference come show day.

J


----------



## Magic Torch

Good luck G, I'll try and pop up to Colchester before the muscle mayhem for a session, I really wanna check out the famous Hurcules!

Hows this week been mate?


----------



## pob80

supercell said:


> I think that is an excellent idea mate. More time is always good. How many times do competitors look back after a show and wished they'd had an extra week or 2?!!
> 
> Keep going mate and remember just when you think you are ready there are still another 7lbs to come off!!! Hit it hard for the next few weeks even if it means dropping the cals a little, those extra cals lost over a course of a few weeks make a huge difference come show day.
> 
> J


Thanks James once again you speak perfect sense and if it wasnt for your journal talking about your use of higher carbs while dieting and doing more cardio I wouldnt have had the guts to go the higher carb route which has helped fill my longer frame out while I have been dieting, hope to see you soon bud


----------



## pob80

Magic Torch said:


> Good luck G, I'll try and pop up to Colchester before the muscle mayhem for a session, I really wanna check out the famous Hurcules!
> 
> Hows this week been mate?


Mate the atmosphere there is awsome there really is nothing like it your wellcome down anytime you want just let me know


----------



## pob80

Today I weighed myself upon waking for the first time in a couple of weeks 16 stone 10 the past week I have been on an early shift at work and walking to work with my clothes for the day food and gym kit in a massive bag which takes me an hour up hill at 4:30 in the morning then in the afternoon after my weights its a 40 minute walk back to mine from the gym. This week I am debating lowering my carbs slightly by reducing my moring oats on traing days fromm 100 to 75 grams and cutting out the natural peanut butter and replacing it with 1 teaspoon of extra virgin olive oil and allso introduce a slight carb cycling aproach by reducing carbs on non training days I will post my new meal plan up for training and non training days over the next day or 2. At the end of last week I took dekivery of Mark Dugdales new dvd a week in the dungeon where he is trained by Dorian Yates as this is my style of traing the training segments have given me motivation I can not describe not since watching blood and guts have I wanted to hit the gym so much props to leisure lee fitness who I think is the only person in the uk to stock this so far. Had some new pics taken today at just under 4 weeks out untill muscle mayhem and 5 till ukbff south east, at the weekend I will get some back shots done aswell.


----------



## clarkey

Looking good mate nice tight and vascular coming in nicely, another 4 weeks should see you on the money.

I got the same dvd last week from Leisurelee its an awsome dvd one not to miss. Dorian Yates makes so much sense the way he talks about training and his methods. Also got Marcus Ruhl big and lovin it..great documentary as well.

Im coming to watch the ukbff south east so look foward to seeing you on stage. Keep pushing bud.


----------



## DB

nice mate coming in good nice and vascular!


----------



## pob80

clarkey said:


> Looking good mate nice tight and vascular coming in nicely, another 4 weeks should see you on the money.
> 
> I got the same dvd last week from Leisurelee its an awsome dvd one not to miss. Dorian Yates makes so much sense the way he talks about training and his methods. Also got Marcus Ruhl big and lovin it..great documentary as well.
> 
> Im coming to watch the ukbff south east so look foward to seeing you on stage. Keep pushing bud.


Thank you mate could do with all the support I can get on the day! I have been doing Dorians style of training since end of last summer and have enjoyed the feeling and the workouts, Yates is my most inspirational bodybuilder not the pysique sense allthough his dry dense look was insane and 6 x olympia cant be sniffed at but his method of thinking his theories dedication planning and every aspect of what he did in his bodybuilding lifestyle, that dvd is a must for blood and guts fans that want a bit of a fresh kick


----------



## pob80

DB said:


> nice mate coming in good nice and vascular!


Thanks dude just keeping chiping away and doing what i can to look the best on the day before I join you in the kfc que


----------



## Littleluke

Looking much better mate. Improving with every photos which is obviously what you want! Can't wait to be back stage with you mate! We can share rice cakes and jam  LOL.. What you doing for your tan mate? I have booked in with Karen again!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

lookin ace! nice and lean ull be shredded coe show day!


----------



## greg fear

looking really gd mate


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

it never stops to shock me the progress people make by dieting, the changes are unreal, it must be very tough to diet but must also prove worth it for all the comments you get, the hard work is really paying off


----------



## Britbb

Hey pob, just checked your journal again mate.

GREAT STUFF!!!

You will look brilliant come show day, you already are as lean as some of the guys will be lol. Keep at it mate because youll look spot on!

Overall package looks really good, no real weakness on upper body at all and nice shape/symmetry.

I should be in the audience watching you mate, have a sneaky feeing youll be getting your invite to the nabba britain, definately looking like youll deserve it!


----------



## pob80

Littleluke said:


> Looking much better mate. Improving with every photos which is obviously what you want! Can't wait to be back stage with you mate! We can share rice cakes and jam  LOL.. What you doing for your tan mate? I have booked in with Karen again!


Hey thanks mate yeah be cool to chill out and chat on the day as well as the rice cakes think I will have half a kit bag full of cookies aswell!! Well maybe depends what I decide to do with my fluids, think I need to give Karren a call as well mate as it is 1 less thing to worry about on the day


----------



## pob80

1988-s.leeson said:


> lookin ace! nice and lean ull be shredded coe show day!


Thanks dude I really hope so lol be cool if you can make it down or you never know make it your third show ;-)


----------



## pob80

greg fear said:


> looking really gd mate


Thanks mate not long to yours either now time is ticking down you will love it when you are up there such a buzz!


----------



## pob80

Snorbitz1uk said:


> it never stops to shock me the progress people make by dieting, the changes are unreal, it must be very tough to diet but must also prove worth it for all the comments you get, the hard work is really paying off


I believe if you want to it that bad you will do the comments are nice and very encouraging when you have a bit of a down day keeps your spirits up but the biggest reward no matter where you place is saying I have done everything I can to look the best I can when I step out on that stage there for looking the best you have ever done in your whole life and if you keep competing to challenge yourself and better and beat yourself from the last time you are your best competition how ever a top trophy is allways nice to get by beating others to lol


----------



## pob80

Britbb said:


> Hey pob, just checked your journal again mate.
> 
> GREAT STUFF!!!
> 
> You will look brilliant come show day, you already are as lean as some of the guys will be lol. Keep at it mate because youll look spot on!
> 
> Overall package looks really good, no real weakness on upper body at all and nice shape/symmetry.
> 
> I should be in the audience watching you mate, have a sneaky feeing youll be getting your invite to the nabba britain, definately looking like youll deserve it!


Thanks mate be interesting to see what happens be cool if you have spare time to make it down this neck of the woods before then, are you still on track for the 1st timers ukbff south east?


----------



## greg fear

pob80 said:


> Thanks mate not long to yours either now time is ticking down you will love it when you are up there such a buzz!


i know mate only 4.5wks left now time flys when your having fun

i cant wait to get uip there finding it harder now with these last stages but have learnt so much from doing this prep and i know next time it will

be easier


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

pob80 said:


> Thanks dude I really hope so lol be cool if you can make it down or you never know make it your third show ;-)


if i honestly thought i could carry on dieting i would, but im starting a new job the week before nabba west and i need to focus on that. im totally broke too!

im goin to call it a day for competing his year after nabba west,a dn give myself a full year of mass gaining to bring "hopefully" a great balanced package to the finals next year. im going to be hitting the weaknesses hard this year and hopefully come in a lot better next year.


----------



## pob80

1988-s.leeson said:


> if i honestly thought i could carry on dieting i would, but im starting a new job the week before nabba west and i need to focus on that. im totally broke too!
> 
> im goin to call it a day for competing his year after nabba west,a dn give myself a full year of mass gaining to bring "hopefully" a great balanced package to the finals next year. im going to be hitting the weaknesses hard this year and hopefully come in a lot better next year.


Mate your only 19 and outstanding physique for your age sure you will do well for years to come


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

thanks mate...i hope so...

you should have a look at the pics of me over the last few years that i put on my thread....quite interesting


----------



## PRL

Looking Good G,

Really leaning out. Should be bang on come show time.


----------



## Littleluke

Not long now dude. Only just over 2 weeks more of dieting really till we start carbin up! Definately drop Karen a line mate. Was such a weight off my shoulders at the UKBFF.


----------



## pob80

PRL said:


> Looking Good G,
> 
> Really leaning out. Should be bang on come show time.


Thanks mate I know you have quiet a good eye I hope I do lol cant wait to see you back up there aswell P with that tiny waist big legs wide shoulders that X shape cant go un-noticed!


----------



## pob80

Littleluke said:


> Not long now dude. Only just over 2 weeks more of dieting really till we start carbin up! Definately drop Karen a line mate. Was such a weight off my shoulders at the UKBFF.


I will do need to pull my finger out and get it booked i'll bell you aswell dude over the weekend


----------



## pob80

Just in from a very H.I.T and short for me back workout followed by 40 minutes cardio walk uphill back home. This week I have noticed a change in my manner and personality I am alot more focused with my only aim being me myself and training and have cleared my life of all little distractions and anything that will simply cause me un needed stress for these last 3 weeks. Had some back shots taken today which I will post as soon as they are emailed to me I still need to tighten up in this area but happy with the width and thickness the only thing I can do now is give it every thing I have left to look the best I possibly can in just over 3 weeks from now.


----------



## Littleluke

Exactly mate! Only really 2 and a half weeks left of soliday dieting then you'll be carbing up.

Was good to chat to you last night mate! Will give you a shout in the coming weeks.


----------



## EDG301

Holy ****!!! its actually gone quite fast...... pob, u got ur trunks from leisure lee?? do they give u a sample of the colors??? how long do they take to despatch & deliver aswell. Ope fings are goin well!!!


----------



## pob80

Littleluke said:
 

> Exactly mate! Only really 2 and a half weeks left of soliday dieting then you'll be carbing up.
> 
> Was good to chat to you last night mate! Will give you a shout in the coming weeks.


You to dude cant wait not long left now!!


----------



## pob80

dan ellis said:


> Holy ****!!! its actually gone quite fast...... pob, u got ur trunks from leisure lee?? do they give u a sample of the colors??? how long do they take to despatch & deliver aswell. Ope fings are goin well!!!


They have list of colours and styles on his web site Dan but to order its an average 2 week turn around so I would say give him or chrissie cossies a call see what they have in stock now in your size.


----------



## pob80

I awoke this morning tight and vascular evey where when I looked in the mirror I even shocked myself lol, bellow is my meal plan I have been following since the begining of last week in a last effort just to tighten in even more the changes are mainly between training and non weight training with a slight carb cycling introduced I train with weights on the mon, tues thurs and fri only withe cardio performed 2 x day 45 minutes and 40 minutes:

*Meal Plan*

*1) *25 grams whey isolate, 25 grams blended protein 1 tea spoon extra virgin olive oil 75 grams dryweight oatmeal on non weight training days this is 50 grams of oameal.

*2) *180 grams lean steak mince made in to burgers, mixed broccoli and cauliflower, 1 tea spoon of extra virgin olive oil 75 grams of brown basmati rice on non weight training days this is 50 grams of brown basmati rice.

*3) *180 grams of chicken breast, mixed broccoli and cauliflower 1 tea spoon of extra virgin olive oil 75 grams dry weight of brown basmati rice on non weight training days this is 50 grams of brown basmati rice.

*4)* 60 grams wms 15 - 20 minutes later 50 grams whey isolate. on non weight training days I do not have this.

*5) *180 grams of chicken breast, mixed broccoli and cauliflower 1 tea spoon of extra virgin olive oil 50 grams dry weight brown rice.

*6) *50 grams blended protein 1 teaspoon extra virgin olive and 50 grams dry weight of oatmeal.

*7) *180 grams of salmon fillet and mixed broccoli and cauliflower .

*8) *25 grams of blended protein which i awake 2 - 3 hours in to my sleep to have then back to sleep.

If any 1 has any pointers or opinions on this feel free to say to me.


----------



## greg fear

pob80 said:


> I awoke this morning tight and vascular evey where when I looked in the mirror I even shocked myself lol, bellow is my meal plan I have been following since the begining of last week in a last effort just to tighten in even more the changes are mainly between training and non weight training with a slight carb cycling introduced I train with weights on the mon, tues thurs and fri only withe cardio performed 2 x day 45 minutes and 40 minutes:
> 
> *Meal Plan*
> 
> *1) *25 grams whey isolate, 25 grams blended protein 1 tea spoon extra virgin olive oil 75 grams dryweight oatmeal on non weight training days this is 50 grams of oameal.
> 
> *2) *180 grams lean steak mince made in to burgers, mixed broccoli and cauliflower, 1 tea spoon of extra virgin olive oil 75 grams of brown basmati rice on non weight training days this is 50 grams of brown basmati rice.
> 
> *3) *180 grams of chicken breast, mixed broccoli and cauliflower 1 tea spoon of extra virgin olive oil 75 grams dry weight of brown basmati rice on non weight training days this is 50 grams of brown basmati rice.
> 
> *4)* 60 grams wms 15 - 20 minutes later 50 grams whey isolate. on non weight training days I do not have this.
> 
> *5) *180 grams of chicken breast, mixed broccoli and cauliflower 1 tea spoon of extra virgin olive oil 50 grams dry weight brown rice.
> 
> *6) *50 grams blended protein 1 teaspoon extra virgin olive and 50 grams dry weight of oatmeal.
> 
> *7) *180 grams of salmon fillet and mixed broccoli and cauliflower .
> 
> *8) *25 grams of blended protein which i awake 2 - 3 hours in to my sleep to have then back to sleep.
> 
> If any 1 has any pointers or opinions on this feel free to say to me.


looks gd mate and if its working why change it stick at it


----------



## supercell

IMO now is the time to cut the steak mince out and cut out the fats mate, including your salmon. Your fats are still very high and although your are leaning out, to get that grainy look its time to ditch them and just lose the calories.

I have done the same with both Wade and Phil in their prep a few weeks ago and the results are staggering.

What I did tho is substitute the fats with 2 caps of CLA and 2 caps of fish oils with 4 of their meals.

Anyway its just a thought but condition as we all know is key and I will be employing the same for the British this year.

J


----------



## phase2phase

supercell said:


> IMO now is the time to cut the steak mince out and cut out the fats mate, including your salmon. Your fats are still very high and although your are leaning out, to get that grainy look its time to ditch them and just lose the calories.
> 
> I have done the same with both Wade and Phil in their prep a few weeks ago and the results are staggering.
> 
> What I did tho is substitute the fats with 2 caps of CLA and 2 caps of fish oils with 4 of their meals.
> 
> Anyway its just a thought but condition as we all know is key and I will be employing the same for the British this year.
> 
> J


James, would it be of benefit switching to white fish at this stage aswell?


----------



## supercell

phase2phase said:


> James, would it be of benefit switching to white fish at this stage aswell?


Turkey or white fish is a great substitute. I am using Tilapia because firstly I can get it as cheap as turkey and secondly it means I dont have to take any fish oils as it has 4g of omega oil with every 200g serving.

If I couldn't get it so cheap I would be on turkey for sure.

Either is fine but turkey is the cheapest option for most of us poor BBers! 

J


----------



## pob80

Thank you james implemented as of tomorrow;

Meal Plan

1) 25 grams whey isolate, 25 grams blended protein, 75 grams dryweight oatmeal on non weight training days this is 50 grams of oameal.

2) 180 grams turkey, broccoli, 75 grams of brown basmati rice on non weight training days this is 50 grams of brown basmati rice.

3) 180 grams of chicken breast, broccoli, 75 grams dry weight of brown basmati rice on non weight training days this is 50 grams of brown basmati rice.

4) 60 grams wms 15 - 20 minutes later 50 grams whey isolate. on non weight training days I do not have this.

5) 180 grams of turkey, broccoli and 50 grams dry weight brown rice.

6) 50 grams blended protein, 50 grams dry weight of oatmeal.

7) 180 grams of chicken and broccoli.

8) 25 grams of blended protein which i awake 2 - 3 hours in to my sleep to have then back to sleep.

meals 2, 3, 5, and 6 I have x2 cla cap and x2 fish oils cap.


----------



## pob80

Today another pic of me was taken I wasnt going to take any this week and keep them every 2 weeks but was pleased in myself how much I had tightened in the week since the other shot was taken just being consistant in my routine and the small carb cycling which I am doing.


----------



## supercell

Pob,

2 cla and 2 fish oil with each of those meals, not 1 cap mate. Your brain really is pickled at the mo!LOL

J


----------



## pob80

supercell said:


> Pob,
> 
> 2 cla and 2 fish oil with each of those meals, not 1 cap mate. Your brain really is pickled at the mo!LOL
> 
> J


It really is mate last week or so lol edited


----------



## PRL

Sick looking delts. Really coming in now mate. Keep it up.


----------



## pob80

PRL said:


> Sick looking delts. Really coming in now mate. Keep it up.


Thanks mate been a mission to bring my chest up because my delts have allways over powered it my dad had big shoulders so guess in my genetics.


----------



## pob80

Bellow is a pick of me 4 weeks out in a front lat spread pose my condition is alot better now in the space of a week as shown on previous page but just realised I have no pics on here of a front lat spread I have added several inches to it since my last show in september and my eyes are closed because I was not ready for the pic lol and was to tired to hit the shot again


----------



## Littleluke

Definately mate! Great improvements!


----------



## supercell

Did you get my PM mate?

BTW not only do you wear gloves but you also seem to be sporting some 'rouge' lipstick and a tasteful line in eye shadow.

Are you telling us everything Pob?

Good pic apart from the points above LOL

J


----------



## delhibuilder

looking lean mate, keep it up.


----------



## pob80

supercell said:


> Did you get my PM mate?
> 
> BTW not only do you wear gloves but you also seem to be sporting some 'rouge' lipstick and a tasteful line in eye shadow.
> 
> Are you telling us everything Pob?
> 
> Good pic apart from the points above LOL
> 
> J


LOL the lips are me being harcore and doing cardio at 4 in the morning when its still cold the gloves not being a hardcore and being a wuss with my hands and grip lol


----------



## pob80

Not much to report just being consistant on my training cardio and diet had some pics taken today straight after meal 1 which was after an hour cardio so was really flat blah blah blah lol I could do with tightening up quite a bit more so for the coming week I am going to reduce my carbs slightly in effort to tighten up especially my back I will post this amended diet later as I am working nights in my office this week


----------



## smithy26

looking big matey alot leaner, how much more b/f do you think you will drop come show time?


----------



## pob80

smithy26 said:


> looking big matey alot leaner, how much more b/f do you think you will drop come show time?


Hopefully should sharpen up quite a bit this last week and the following week when I deplete and load is where my body changes so much allthough hard to see in these pics my condition is better and I am bigger then 2 weeks out from my first show but still an extra 3 to 4 weeks out with the time I have left from a condition I would be happy with in myself but you live and learn I plan on staying leaner then before after this show and clean bulk for the rest of the year so to speak but the important thing right now is I am 2 weeks out so I am going to continue to give it my all this final stretch to be the best I can come show day thanks for your support in this thread mate


----------



## pob80

1) 25 grams whey isolate, 25 grams blended protein, 75 grams dryweight oatmeal on non weight training days this is 50 grams of oatmeal.

2) 180 grams turkey, broccoli, 50 grams dry weight of brown basmati rice.

3) 180 grams of chicken breast, broccoli, 50 grams dry weight of brown basmati rice.

4) 35 grams wms 15 - 20 minutes later 50 grams whey isolate. on non weight training days I do not have this.

5) 180 grams of turkey, broccoli and 50 grams dry weight brown rice.

6) 50 grams blended protein, 50 grams dry weight of oatmeal.

7) 180 grams of chicken.

8) 25 grams of blended protein which i awake 2 - 3 hours in to my sleep to have then back to sleep.

meals 2, 3, 5, and 6 I have x2 cla cap and x2 fish oils cap.

Here is my diet for the final week the changes being meals 2 + 3 the rice being the same amount on training and non weight training days and meal 4 post workout the waxy maize starch being reduced on weight training days. Cardio will be twice a day first being 1 hour before meal 1 the second being 40 minutes post workout on weight training days and on non weight training days still 40 minutes.


----------



## martinmcg

loking good pob

will be good to see you vis and luke go head to head , the local derby eh?:gun:


----------



## pob80

martinmcg said:


> loking good pob
> 
> will be good to see you vis and luke go head to head , the local derby eh?:gun:


Hey mate cant wait for all of us to be up there on the day the pose down should be interesting  and be a great day!!


----------



## pob80

After seeing the last set of pics I posted on here where I was flat after the cardio I felt a bit paniced like I wasnt in shape and had lost muscle so on sunday has a small re-feed day where meal 1 was upped to 100 grams of oats with 2 table spoons of natural peanut butter on thesame day I had a nandos double chicken breast in pitta and chips and a cnp flapjack this morning I awoke at 16 stone 10 and felt like I had been inflated over night my stomach was sucked right in and skin tight so even this small re-feed has made me realise and remember how much the body will change in the last week I was wearing a t-shirt in the gym while training today and some 1 commented saying they could see my veins and striations through it and that I had a muscle tie in shape similar to Dennis Wolf which I replied what when he was 15 lol but nice being told by others round me the changes that are taking place in my body even though in my self it is hard to see. A few more pics were taken today in the gym allthough the lighting and camera phone washes out alot of detail they are better then the last set of pics I have posted


----------



## DB

nice and grainy dude!


----------



## pob80

Here is 1 of my weaker poses that shows how much more muscle my frame needs my arms are about 19" at the moment but look no way near it in this shot


----------



## pob80

DB said:


> nice and grainy dude!


Thanks dude was the look I have been trying to get put on more size then come show day be dry grainy and full as I can!


----------



## Magic Torch

Good effort G, we'll be down there giving you some good support fella.

Keep it up the last couple of weeks, dig deep.


----------



## willsey4

Looking good mate. Your the first person I have seen on this forum from Essex . Im from Braintree and train at a gym called CHF (Complete Health & Fitness). I have heard of your gym so will have to come up there some time.

When and where is the show and I will try and get there to watch?


----------



## EDG301

im an essex boy too!!!! lol- keep it up pobby, everythings payin off it seems


----------



## Magic Torch

This place is full of essex boys


----------



## Littleluke

I have lots of family in harlow essex! My roots are there LOL!

Looking very grainy mate.. Huge improvements.. Cannot wait to see you come show day mate. You will look spot on. Only 1 week of dieting left really mate then its refeed time


----------



## willsey4

Magic Torch, where are you from? I thought I was lucky to see one other person and now theres loads!


----------



## Magic Torch

I'm from Southend mate, well Thorpe Bay (the nice part) lol


----------



## willsey4

Lol. Small world. I work in Rochford!


----------



## Magic Torch

Do you train there?


----------



## pob80

Go for it willsey there isnt a gym in the area that touches it! Since making the additions of arimidex and proviron this week I have found my condition has started to tighten up that bit more with a more grainy dense hard look coming through, before I start carb depleting on monday I am debating having a slight refeed this friday which will mainly consist of uping my oats in meal 1 with peanut butter 2 of my meals uping my rice and maybe half a cnp flapjack with a couple of other meals I am only thinking about this and judge on the friday morning if I need to or not, I will post a meal plan up if I do this. Next week I will be depleting on the monday, tuesday and wednesday with complete upper body workouts on these days choosing 1 exersise per body part my last leg work out will be this sunday, I will commence loading on the thursday, friday saturday with the show falling on the sunday and I will be following a mr Llewellin plan he has been kind enough to advise me on which I will post closer to the time.


----------



## Rebus

Pob80 your doing more or less what im doing but im a wek ahead with my show this Sunday. Out of pure curiosity you couldnt post or PM me that plan you have from James L could you?? Im looking to do his new styleof training after the show if i can get my head to accept the rest days.

I kindly got some general advice for this week from Pscarb and Tinytom although they hadn't been orking with me throughout so wa difficult for them to really say, but it's nice to view other ideas etcetc.



pob80 said:


> Go for it willsey there isnt a gym in the area that touches it! Since making the additions of arimidex and proviron this week I have found my condition has started to tighten up that bit more with a more grainy dense hard look coming through, before I start carb depleting on monday I am debating having a slight refeed this friday which will mainly consist of uping my oats in meal 1 with peanut butter 2 of my meals uping my rice and maybe half a cnp flapjack with a couple of other meals I am only thinking about this and judge on the friday morning if I need to or not, I will post a meal plan up if I do this. Next week I will be depleting on the monday, tuesday and wednesday with complete upper body workouts on these days choosing 1 exersise per body part my last leg work out will be this sunday, I will commence loading on the thursday, friday saturday with the show falling on the sunday and I will be following a mr Llewellin plan he has been kind enough to advise me on which I will post closer to the time.


----------



## pob80

BRABUS said:


> Pob80 your doing more or less what im doing but im a wek ahead with my show this Sunday. Out of pure curiosity you couldnt post or PM me that plan you have from James L could you?? Im looking to do his new styleof training after the show if i can get my head to accept the rest days.
> 
> I kindly got some general advice for this week from Pscarb and Tinytom although they hadn't been orking with me throughout so wa difficult for them to really say, but it's nice to view other ideas etcetc.


I will post later as just in from working nights but similar to Lukes plan unfortunatly James hasnt been working with me during my prep purely last minute advice in tighting my diet and the last week of depleting and loading which it was hard for him to advise due to never working with me before allthough hopefully this will change soon.

What show are you competing in mate?


----------



## rightyho

You're tightening up a treat now, mate. Forget the measurements and what you think needs to be bigger etc for now - it's mostly about condition from here on in.

Any head f*** yet or is the diet pretty bearable? Starting mine in just under 2 months and looking forward to it.


----------



## pob80

rightyho said:


> You're tightening up a treat now, mate. Forget the measurements and what you think needs to be bigger etc for now - it's mostly about condition from here on in.
> 
> Any head f*** yet or is the diet pretty bearable? Starting mine in just under 2 months and looking forward to it.


Hey mate thanks keep getting the feeling like im not good enough to be up there then I look at my pics from going into my last show and have improved alot so in many ways guess I have succeeded allready I just cant wait to get up there now mate are you going on the day?


----------



## rightyho

pob80 said:


> I just cant wait to get up there now mate are you going on the day?


Time permitting, I will be there to watch bud. Just got a lot of things on at the moment and the gym is incredibly busy, too which is taking up a lot of time as I seem to paint it and repair things, get to the end of it all over the course of a few months, then restart again - bit like painting a big bridge, I suppose.

Pretty good chance I'll be watching most of the shows this year, though.

And as for you thinking you shouldn't be up there - pah, get a grip.  You certainly belong on that stage bud. Looking very good. And you're a good bit ahead of last year when you did the Colchester (? my head was numb from dieting so can't even remember which show I saw you at - nightclub venue, town centre, Essex somewhere). You looked good at the Colchester so this year, you'll look even better.


----------



## pob80

Than you so much mate just the diet messing with my head and confidence makes me the opposite of what I am when not dieting that venue helped as my first show cause it was in my home town and in the night club where I worked for 7 years! So soon as im finishing my diet you will be starting yours I guess, be great to meet you on the day and have a chat if you can make it.


----------



## pob80

Yesterday had some more pics taken in the gym my condition is really coming in by the day now with striations coming in every where my weight here is 16 stone 8 cant wait to start carb loading next week when these will become more pronounced


----------



## justdiscovering

comming in nice and tight there pob me ol mukker. sick delts and that vascularity is insane,what evr you are doing you're doin it right,IMO.good luck,but its comming togeather nicely.


----------



## Littleluke

Good stuff mate! Looking ready


----------



## EDG301

Wow, very impressed bud!!! Only 9 days- woop woop!!!


----------



## EDG301

got me trunks sortd btw, nxt day deliv. by body active.co.uk, Andreas cahling 1's, there erm....quite snug lets put it that way!!!


----------



## DB

lean mate.. but why do u wear gloves u big ****!


----------



## rightyho

Those photos say "ready", mate. Great cuts and detail there, which will come even more apparent once carb and water levels are manipulated in the last few days - as you obviously know.

Really good-looking tissue, looks quality beef and not sausage meat.

Good weight for your height, too.

Have a little confidence now bud - keep the diet nailed for this last little bit. You really do look excellent. I'd keep quiet otherwise.

Haven't read every page on your journal, but what posing music are you using mate?

PS - we'll have a chat at the show. I might try to nick your delt routine off you  There'll be a few of us coming down, I'm sure, so watch out for the Polish and Russian accents shouting your name.

PS - what name are we supposed to be shouting? Pob80 is a bit of a mouthful


----------



## clarkey

Great pics as everyone else says...you are looking ready and who ever is up against you will need to be on the money. Great improvements from your last pics and your traps are looking BIG!!! keep up the good work Pob NEARLY THERE!!!!


----------



## pob80

DB said:


> lean mate.. but why do u wear gloves u big ****!


Because it keeps my nivea baby soft hands baby soft lol and I feel naked with out them :gun:


----------



## pob80

rightyho said:


> Those photos say "ready", mate. Great cuts and detail there, which will come even more apparent once carb and water levels are manipulated in the last few days - as you obviously know.
> 
> Really good-looking tissue, looks quality beef and not sausage meat.
> 
> Good weight for your height, too.
> 
> Have a little confidence now bud - keep the diet nailed for this last little bit. You really do look excellent. I'd keep quiet otherwise.
> 
> Haven't read every page on your journal, but what posing music are you using mate?
> 
> PS - we'll have a chat at the show. I might try to nick your delt routine off you  There'll be a few of us coming down, I'm sure, so watch out for the Polish and Russian accents shouting your name.
> 
> PS - what name are we supposed to be shouting? Pob80 is a bit of a mouthful


Thanks mate apreciate it! Music I am keeping quiet about had it mixed for the last 10 weeks and will be 1 of the best of the night just need to make sure I have the physique on the day to go with it lol! As for my delts including warm ups I only do 7 sets for them every 7 days H,I,T as I do all my body parts now, be great to meet some faces off here on the day again


----------



## pob80

clarkey said:


> Great pics as everyone else says...you are looking ready and who ever is up against you will need to be on the money. Great improvements from your last pics and your traps are looking BIG!!! keep up the good work Pob NEARLY THERE!!!!


Thanks mate means alot I am happy with the improvements I have made since my last show considering I have had no bulking off season! It proves who ever said you can not but muscle on while in a contest stage diet dosnt know what they are on about! Will you be there on the day Clarkey?


----------



## pob80

justdiscovering said:


> comming in nice and tight there pob me ol mukker. sick delts and that vascularity is insane,what evr you are doing you're doin it right,IMO.good luck,but its comming togeather nicely.


Thanks mate cant wait for the carb up when everything will inflate and come through!!


----------



## pob80

Littleluke said:


> Good stuff mate! Looking ready


Nearly!! Cant wait till show day bring on the creme eggs


----------



## pob80

dan ellis said:


> got me trunks sortd btw, nxt day deliv. by body active.co.uk, Andreas cahling 1's, there erm....quite snug lets put it that way!!!


Nothing like leaving it to the last minute lol


----------



## EDG301

Yes, thats a habit i need to get out of......lol.......now for the posing routine ;-)


----------



## pob80

Well this week end would have been the nabba south east 1 of the shows I was originally aiming to compete in but decided to have an extra week in prep for my physique at the muscle mayhem. I was tempted to go and watch the nabba show to support my frind Luke and good freaky genetic friend Vish but would have meant me missing a back workout and a cardiosesh and getting back would have been a mission due to work, so I decided to be selfish for once and stay focused and doing the best I can for next weekend. By all acounts it was a very tough novice line up with 9 competitors of a good standerd my friend Vish got 4th after training since feb with 2 years off well done to hime with freaky 19" striated arms he will be in my class next weekend.

Physique wise I am still tightening up by the day and so motivated on this final week with depleting starting on monday and having to work 3 days next week is a weight off my mind with my job being perfect for my eating aswell, I will post my deplete meal plan upover the next day or 2.


----------



## greg fear

gd luck for your final wk mate hope all goes well bet u cant wait

i really cant wait to get up there just under two wks for me now


----------



## EDG301

Went to the nabba s.east pob, bloody good line up. Thought the bloke who came 3rd should have won but instead they chose mass over proportion (as per usual). There were loads of competitors in that class, one of whom nearly faintd onstage!!! u cud see him wobbling all over the shop....he had to go offstage for a bit. Any who, more motivation for next week, felt so **** whilst i waz ther tho. (bloody low carbs) Keep at it m8


----------



## pob80

Tomorrow the days of depleting start and I am looking forward to it well at the moment lol and thinking to myself this time next week it will all be over and I will know my fate so to speak I have been practicing my routine and posing transitions and the couple of people who have seen it said I pose very well considering its only my second show so hopefully on the day this will be 1 of my strengths bellow is my depleting diet;

*Deplete Meal Plan*

Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday

1) 180 grams of turkey breast cooked weight and 25 grams dry weight of brown basmati rice

2) 180 grams of turkey breast cooked weight and 25 grams dry weight of brown basmati rice.

3) 180 grams of turkey breast cooked weight and 25 grams dry weight of brown basmati rice.

4) 180 grams of turkey breast cooked weight and 25 grams dry weight of brown basmati rice.

5) 180 grams of turkey breast cooked weight and broccoli.

6) 180 grams of turkey breast cooked weight and broccoli.

Vit-C will be at 5 grams a day.

Water is at min of 6 litres a day.

Training will be 1 exercise per upper bodypart 4 sets of 15 reps squeezing the peak contraction and controling the negative for 3 seconds to squeeze everything out of the muscles.

Cardio will still be 1 hour before meal 1 and 40 minutes after I train.


----------



## pob80

greg fear said:


> gd luck for your final wk mate hope all goes well bet u cant wait
> 
> i really cant wait to get up there just under two wks for me now


Awsome mate and thank you make sure you enjoy every minute I will try to unless someting goes drasticly wrong lol


----------



## Galtonator

Keep going dude.Not long now


----------



## Littleluke

180gs turkey cooked weight? I have 200g before cooked? Hope I'm doing things right LOL


----------



## pob80

Littleluke said:


> 180gs turkey cooked weight? I have 200g before cooked? Hope I'm doing things right LOL


You are mate just stick to your plan your coming in well dont panic you will do well on the day


----------



## Littleluke

we shall see mate. Same goes for you. Get this last bit right and you'll be awesome


----------



## EDG301

im havin 170g before cookd so sounds rite luke. U guys no any other protein & carb sources (for wen i carb up) that are low in sodium& lactose?? Cut the cottage cheese out n have noticed a difference....but turkey tastes like w*nk on its own, takes me bout 20mins to chew 1 piece!!Any help would b appreciated, sorry 4 hijack pob ;-)


----------



## Littleluke

Just chew it you mincer. I look forward to it. Turkey is gorgeous. I will be having so many turkey and cranberry sandwiches the week after my show LOL


----------



## pob80

Exactly luke start chewing!

After my first day of depleting I feel drained and droping the water I was holding that was worrying me, condition wise I could still do with another 3 weeks but isnt going to happen mind you the last week of my last show really the last 3 days I tightened up a hell of alot I took a few shots in my old trunks which shrunk from before after they had been washed after my last show I am very flat and depleted but get to see whole body;


----------



## Littleluke

Don't worry about being flat and depleated mate, it's the part of carb "depleating". The head games are getting you now bud! You look brilliant in those pictures. Wait till you carb up and get some tan on you! 1 word... .DANGEROUS!

I'll give you a call at the end of the week mate when the carbs have kicked in


----------



## pob80

Well another day of depleting just 1 more to go then let the loading begin felt slugish and run down using every last bit up in my tank to get through the day! On an upnote I got my final ingrediant from bulk powders today for my back stage pump which I will take 30 mins before pumping up this contains no carbs at all and since I was very depleted thought I would give it a go this evening and f**k me lol think I suffer from pogo stick syndrome with all the ups and downs I have I will let let the pic do the talking bare in mind this is depleted with NO CARBS in my system apart from the brown rice in my meal plan a big difference from the ones taken less then 24 hours before


----------



## Magic Torch

Some crazy viens there G. This is gonna be a great show, cant wait!


----------



## EDG301

what final ingredient is this?? bloody works thats for sure!!!lol, Lookin well conditioned fella, well done


----------



## chrisj22

Looking absolutely awesome, mate.

Veins in your back & everything. I wish you all the luck, mate.


----------



## DB

looking good pob pulled it in ALOT in those pics!


----------



## rightyho

For the benefit of the stupid, namely me, where exactly is the Muscle Mayhem show?

All the detail I have is "Lakeside Complex".

Does anyone have a town, postcode and starting time as five of us will be coming down in a £200 heap leaking oil and can't afford to be driving round for hours on end looking for the venue.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DB

gu16 6pt


----------



## rightyho

Thanks mate.

Edit: ooh, it's where they have the darts championships.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

crazy veins...its like hosepipes on your biceps

well done on your conditioning! keep it up :beer1:


----------



## daniboy

Looking sick now Pobby!


----------



## smithy26

looking great mate much improvement from the last pics, should be at the show, hope all goes well c u there.


----------



## Littleluke

See u there smithy mate  .. My dad will be there so let him sit with you LOL!


----------



## pob80

Thanks guys for all the positive comments this final day of depletion is drawing to a close and what a day I have just got in from work and have felt spaced out all day so was lucky enough to sit in my office with legs elevated on my desk  when i awake tomorrow I am going to be having 35 grams of oats and 180 grams of turkey then have a final light blast of no more then 15 minutes upper body circuit if you call it that more realistic few sets here and there then straight away after slam in 130 grams of waxy maize starch then every hour let the carbing commence with white potatoes. Today saw a few photos of the venue and wow what a venue for a good show should be a great day my class is the first 1 up the novice tall athletes register at 12 show starts at 14:00 and I am meeting Karen at the venue for 10:10 for my first coat of tan. I am happy in finding out my class is the first 1 on which means I get to relax unwind and watch the rest of the show and get to chat with some of you guys off here


----------



## smithy26

Littleluke said:


> See u there smithy mate  .. My dad will be there so let him sit with you LOL!


yeah il keep the old fella company. does that mean we have to sit at the back and out the way

pob - do think il be able to get tickets on the day ok?


----------



## Britbb

Pob your looking sharp mate!

When your fully carbed up on stage youll look wicked mate.

Can see striations in delts and chest, vascularity is great aswell, you will do well mate!


----------



## Magic Torch

You coming to the show BritBB?


----------



## PRL

Nice going G.

Keep it up mate.

Wish I was coming down. Good luck


----------



## pob80

smithy26 said:


> yeah il keep the old fella company. does that mean we have to sit at the back and out the way
> 
> pob - do think il be able to get tickets on the day ok?


Yes mate you should be fine its a very large venue show starts at 2 but we have to registar at 12 and I have to be there for 10 so will be floating around for a while


----------



## pob80

Britbb said:


> Pob your looking sharp mate!
> 
> When your fully carbed up on stage youll look wicked mate.
> 
> Can see striations in delts and chest, vascularity is great aswell, you will do well mate!


Thanks buddy alot happier with the package I am bringing this time well so far I am lol will you be there on the day?


----------



## pob80

PRL said:


> Nice going G.
> 
> Keep it up mate.
> 
> Wish I was coming down. Good luck


Thanks Pete shame you cant make it best of luck for your up coming 1 to no doubt catch up with you at 1 of later shows


----------



## Barbell

You're looking really conditioned mate. Good luck at the weekend. 

Rob & Rich


----------



## pob80

Well coming to the end of my second day loading and boy have I felt more like my old self again full of energy and in a better mood with confidence back up had a bit of a scare yesterday as thought I maybe be overloading or danger spilling over with the shock of taking in all those carbs and extra water after looking in the mirror this morning this is not the case thank god after the show I will post details of the carb up and little bits I used to help me on the day and leading up to it. Sitting here reality kicking in a bit now as in 2 days time I will know my fate and where I place if at all! As I said before in my eyes I have allready suceeded by improving and bettering myself from before so that in its self is the biggest reward I have from the whole of this prep to step on stage in the best shape of my life! But I am still going to give it my all on stage in what I understand will be a very hard class and will produce 1 if not best routines and posing in my class and would be nice to go 1 better then the second place trophey I received last time :lift:hope to see and chat to you all on the day.


----------



## pob80

Barbell said:


> You're looking really conditioned mate. Good luck at the weekend.
> 
> Rob & Rich


Thanks guys will you be there on the day?


----------



## Marsbar

Looking really good mate .. all the best for sunday


----------



## supercell

Keep it going and keep that head strong, always stick to the plan mate.

I cant wait to see everyone on sunday with so many from here taking part it will be a great atmosphere and a whole load of fun!

J


----------



## amjad.khan

Hi mate havent posted much on this thread but just heard from DB that you came second in your class, massive congratulation on the result mate :rockon:


----------



## DB

agreed massive well done for today mate¬!


----------



## smithy26

well done pob mate


----------



## Britbb

Big congrats on the result bro Does this mean you qualify for the britains? Cant wait to see pix of you onstage, your conditioning looked great in the earlier pix, looking forward to seeing the carbed up ones!

Im gutted i couldnt make it


----------



## PRL

Well done mate.

Wicked result


----------



## smithy26

Britbb said:


> Big congrats on the result bro Does this mean you qualify for the britains? Cant wait to see pix of you onstage, your conditioning looked great in the earlier pix, looking forward to seeing the carbed up ones!
> 
> Im gutted i couldnt make it


the only person who got britain was the overall winner , appaently he was mr cypress recently.


----------



## supercell

Well done Pob, you looked MUCH improved from last time and I meant what I said about next weekend mate, you have what it takes.

J


----------



## winger

Congratulations mate!

Any pics?


----------



## rightyho

Congrats on the result mate.

Sorry I didn't make it - yesterday was the only day my new business partner could make it to look at a new gym premises cos we're expanding and moving (hopefully).

Will definitely watch you at your next one(s).

K


----------



## daniboy

Well done pob, pics sent over  when you get up. lol....

Next weekend?


----------



## willsey4

Congrats on the placing. Looking forward to seeing some pics up. What category were you in as I could not see in the thread what you were in?


----------



## carly

hey sweeti well done!! still makes me feel sick the amount of food you ate after haha!!

saying that I did follow behind and have 7 ice creams, 1 choc egg and 2 choc bars lol!!!!!

your a star xxxx:thumb:


----------



## pob80

Thanks for the kind words and the support guys! It was the novice tall class I did. The day was a great day and I enjoyed it so much I didnt feel nervous at all and was confident about getting up there I was very anxious and could wait to hit the stage well as you may have heard I got 2nd place which I dealt with better then I did at my last show because the guy who beat me deserved it without a doubt being older had a more mature look to his muscles with his his legs being thicker aswell how ever I was more then happy with my condition on the day and the striations and detail that starting poping up as the day went on. As I said in an earlier post I was determined to bring it with my posing and music on the day which I was more then happy with, a few things could have flowed better and in a few completions but it was my 2nd show and sure that will come with gaining experience with being on stage. After seeing the pictures of me in second I couldnt believe that was me and how close I pushed the other for 1st allthough I still think in my mind he was the clear winner and speaking with 1 of the judges and and hearing it went to a split decission and needed longer to decide made me even happier with my performance on the day,

I have a few pics but nothing really clear but waiting for the proper 1's 2 come through from Eric Guy and dns with the dvd which I will sort out 2day.

Now lies the small task of the ukbff south east inter 0ver 80 kgs next week? These next 2 days I am going to make a good effort to control this rebound and have started depleting with hitting cardio 2day for an hour 1st thing and doing a full upper body workout later today I will make my mind up late tuesday early wednesday if I can control this rebound I WILL be doing next sunday and aiming to do better then yesterday and gunning for that british qualifying spot!

It was a nice surprise to see some friends I havnt seen in a while to come and support me yesterday just randomly turning up on the day and after the show had a good catch up and may have over done it on the food and drink but hell I hadnt seen them in a while and even though I want to compete next week I do not regret it.


----------



## smithy26

well done mate that guy in your class was called up in the top 4 for overall, so that shows how good you looked tryed to get some pics but was to far away and it was very dark.


----------



## DB

go on pobby make it count at the south east!


----------



## adrian1436114556

nice meeting you sunday in person ,i will see you at hayes ,you looked good and baged a good result heres to next weekend game on.


----------



## 3752

well done mate see i told you, you could do it


----------



## clarkey

Well done Pob really pleased for you mate. Sorry I could not be there just recovered froma nasty infection, im sure i'll catch up with you at the other shows this year..look forward to your pics mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## willsey4

Pob,

You doing the ukbff South East this Sun?


----------



## Britbb

smithy26 said:


> the only person who got britain was the overall winner , appaently he was mr cypress recently.


What the fuk is this sh*t man?

I hear all the time every contest there is either someone in the first timers who isnt a first timer. Or there is someone in inters or novices who shouldnt be in that group.

I thought that the mayhem was directed towards upcoming talent, juniors, first timers, inters etc etc...instead there is a mr cyprus entering the contest? If what you say is true then its nice n fair, nice n fair isnt it...very sportsmanslike i see:rolleyes:

1 person out of the whole show gets an invite to the britains?

Only the overall winner got an invite? You kiddin me mate?


----------



## willsey4

I dont know much about Nabba but might look into it. Surely if the overall gets invited to the Brits then there will be hardly anyone there?


----------



## pob80

smithy26 said:


> well done mate that guy in your class was called up in the top 4 for overall, so that shows how good you looked tryed to get some pics but was to far away and it was very dark.


Thanks buddy he had a good physique and was a top guy back stage very polite im waiting on the pics by DNS and Eric got a couple but very blurry great day though!


----------



## pob80

adrian said:


> nice meeting you sunday in person ,i will see you at hayes ,you looked good and baged a good result heres to next weekend game on.


You to mate good to meet and speak with you can tell your very passionate about your training and competing big frame and great physique


----------



## pob80

Pscarb said:


> well done mate see i told you, you could do it


Thanks Paul was happy the way everything started fitting together the last week its amazing how much the body can change in the last week or 2.


----------



## pob80

clarkey said:


> Well done Pob really pleased for you mate. Sorry I could not be there just recovered froma nasty infection, im sure i'll catch up with you at the other shows this year..look forward to your pics mate. :thumbup1:


Thanks mate be great to catch up at later shows aswell your seem like a cool guy and yours with many other words of encouragement kept me going and seeing seeing others taking time to wish me all the best meant alot


----------



## pob80

willsey4 said:


> Pob,
> 
> You doing the ukbff South East this Sun?


Dosnt look like it at the moment mate with this rebound and my body feels battered but I am just going to see what happens but no matter what I will DEF be there to support my man BIIIG Dean Mcternan who allthough was huge on sunday was depleted cant wait to see him stomp the stage on sunday :thumbup1:


----------



## pob80

Britbb said:


> What the fuk is this sh*t man?
> 
> I hear all the time every contest there is either someone in the first timers who isnt a first timer. Or there is someone in inters or novices who shouldnt be in that group.
> 
> I thought that the mayhem was directed towards upcoming talent, juniors, first timers, inters etc etc...instead there is a mr cyprus entering the contest? If what you say is true then its nice n fair, nice n fair isnt it...very sportsmanslike i see:rolleyes:
> 
> 1 person out of the whole show gets an invite to the britains?
> 
> Only the overall winner got an invite? You kiddin me mate?


It was the first uk show ever to be cross feded so I got an invite to the nabba novice britain! The over all winner got an invite to his set class at the UKBFF british finals.


----------



## willsey4

pob80 said:


> Dosnt look like it at the moment mate with this rebound and my body feels battered but I am just going to see what happens but no matter what I will DEF be there to support my man BIIIG Dean Mcternan who allthough was huge on sunday was depleted cant wait to see him stomp the stage on sunday :thumbup1:


What class is Dean Mcternan and I will look out for him. I will also keep an eye out for you.


----------



## smithy26

pob80 said:


> Thanks buddy he had a good physique and was a top guy back stage very polite im waiting on the pics by DNS and Eric got a couple but very blurry great day though!


yep great day mate , didnt think much of some of the trophys they gave out though :tongue:


----------



## pob80

willsey4 said:


> What class is Dean Mcternan and I will look out for him. I will also keep an eye out for you.


Hes doing the over 90 heavies mate guess will be the last class with the big boys on cant wait to see him up there ive seen how hard he has been training and pushing himself and the guy deserves to do well this year and his physique speaks for itself


----------



## adrian1436114556

hi mate yep us tall guys just got to keep filling our frames ,but dean is also a 6.2 and it can be done ,oh dean will be in the heavy weights and i agree most of the big guns are already on there way to the britain ,he was telling me he will be the same weight as 2005 and which was 120 kilos as i weighed in with him thats 19 stone in old money and dry as hell ,well sombodys got to stand on stage with him and i will be there same height but only 17.5 im afraid but steadly improving since my very depleated nabba west aperance ,thanks for the compliment mate ,going back to dean hes sporting a new stream lined waist so look out you heavys .


----------



## pob80

smithy26 said:


> yep great day mate , didnt think much of some of the trophys they gave out though :tongue:


lol they were awsome I need a bigger sword in my collection though a 1st place 1


----------



## adrian1436114556

i second that every thing about that show was awsome and i can tell you for one both dorian and bill and wanda tireny were praising scott horton who is a indavidual man and a most accomadating guy ,the sport needs him end of.


----------



## willsey4

adrian said:


> hi mate yep us tall guys just got to keep filling our frames ,but dean is also a 6.2 and it can be done ,oh dean will be in the heavy weights and i agree most of the big guns are already on there way to the britain ,he was telling me he will be the same weight as 2005 and which was 120 kilos as i weighed in with him thats 19 stone in old money and dry as hell ,well sombodys got to stand on stage with him and i will be there same height but only 17.5 im afraid but steadly improving since my very depleated nabba west aperance ,thanks for the compliment mate ,going back to dean hes sporting a new stream lined waist so look out you heavys .


Any pics of Dean as intrested to to see what a fellow 6ft 2" guy would look like at this weight?


----------



## pob80

After discussing with several people I will not be doing this sunday but will be attending the show. The next show I will be doing will be at the end of october begining of november and its to be officially anounced yet date and name but will be at that time and will be the Scott Horton Dorian Yates hercules classic name and date to be decided but looks like will be the 1st show on the ukbff calender making it a qualifier for the following years britain and will be Scotts first 100% ukbff show as I said the proper name and date yet to be set this just speculation but something will be on over end of october begining of november the same time as the nabba novice britain which I am allso qualified for 

Just have to say big thank you to every 1 who has helped me through my prep Scott Horton for being there in evry aspect of my life, Dean Mcternan very experienced and a mate who basically told me in the final stages your not in shape sort it out lol allways count on him to not bullsh1t me and be straight, Danny Williams for being there and helping in any way he could, James Llewellin for sharing his advice with me and being there when I need to pick some 1's brain to pick, Baz DB for being a mate and being there, Paul Scarb for his great experience and willings to help and words of confidence and Luke who I first met at the pompy show and has become a good mate and fellow competitor who was great to talk to when both of us were going through the mental ups and downs of dieting and preping and between us kept are spirits and confidence up and was great to chill with back stage before we got ready to raise hell on stage!


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks for the mention mate! I'm sure you're decision will be the right one. No point competing if you don't think you'll dial it in as your confidence will be shattered when stepping on stage again.

Well done for a great thread though mate.. Was interesting to follow and I'm pleased to have made a new friend


----------



## smithy26

pob80 said:


> lol they were awsome I need a bigger sword in my collection though a 1st place 1


i felt sorry for the guys who had that big candle trophy


----------



## adrian1436114556

look up a beast from the east thred ther are some pics of him mate.


----------



## smithy26

heres 1 of you pob


----------



## winger

Bump for more pics that are in focus.


----------



## pob80

Thanks mate I have a couple of pics like that waiting for the proper pics going to get a disk from each of the photographers at the show with the proper official pics on and the dvd which i will rip my bit off of edit and stick it on youtube.


----------



## pob80

A couple more I got sent but dont see any detail or much of anything really so waiting for the proper ones


----------



## adrian1436114556

thats good news scotts got one of the first qualifyers sorted he said dorian was impressed at the weekend ,im thinking that one will be up on his stomping ground ,and not at lakeside.

good pics garath will you try and stay close now before you start dietting again for your finals.


----------



## EDG301

pob, u know wen the dvd/pics are available and where to buy them? looked bloody good by the way!!well done bud


----------



## rightyho

You're in a great most muscular pose in the photos on James Collier's site, Pob: http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/m_2605932/mpage_4/key_/tm.htm

EDIT: Same pic as in the Muscle Mayhem thread on this board....


----------



## pob80

Aaaah thanks Rightyho this be the little beauty


----------



## pob80

Found a few more pics from the show there are more on http://www.herculespower.co.uk/


----------



## smithy26

those pics are alot better mate , (should of left my s**t pic off)


----------



## pob80

Havnt made any entires in here for a while so thought I would meak a couple and some more pics to round it up. After the show I took a few days out to see of I could get ready for the ukbff South East Britain a week later this was not the case after my excessive eating after the muscle mayhem show but still pleased with the result, so I started a rebound course instead where I hit over 18 and a half stone with visible abs the diaster struck. Water retention after a comp is to be expected when changing your diet but aswell as the swollen ankles I contracted a quite severe infection in my leg which made me unable to work and in constant pain the only thing that is not effected is my appetite thank god lol. So ive been playing a waiting game sitting here getting better itching to get back in the gym and dare I say it back to work.

I got my photo CD through from Eric Guy so decided to post a few of the pics from it I allso have a vid of my posing routine which I will upload to youtube when I have the software and finsh this journal with an embed video of it.


----------



## adrian1436114556

its all there gareth you was looking good ,grind some more meat on the bone for next time you surface ha ha.


----------



## pob80

adrian said:


> its all there gareth you was looking good ,grind some more meat on the bone for next time you surface ha ha.


Thats going to be the plan mate when up and about and having break from chemistry side then afterwards going to be working with Dean properly allready had orders not to be on stage till end of next year at the earliest! LOL


----------



## pob80

Just had to dig this post up to say what my next competion plans are going to be at the moment I am looking at competing in the next years Mr Hercules show oct nov time in the new inter over 90 kgs class, since competing I have and ankle injury effecting my nerves making me un able to turn my right foot up still but have just been able to start training legs again hard making use of machines so I do not have to ballence the weight and increasing intensity using slower negative parts of the rep squeezing the peak contraction more while using rest pause and dropsets. My current weight is 19 stone 11 and I am happy with my condition at this weight I am the strongest I have ever been aswell, and bellow is my posing routine from my may muscle mayhem show.


----------



## hilly

very good conditioning mate.

Got any pics of you at the moment mate recent pics. interested to see what you look like off season especially being almost 2 stone heavier than when starting this journal.


----------



## musc

hilly2008 said:


> very good conditioning mate.
> 
> Got any pics of you at the moment mate recent pics. interested to see what you look like off season especially being almost 2 stone heavier than when starting this journal.


I'd say pretty fat!!! Only joking Pob see you at the Herc show- you fat [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pob80

hilly2008 said:


> very good conditioning mate.
> 
> Got any pics of you at the moment mate recent pics. interested to see what you look like off season especially being almost 2 stone heavier than when starting this journal.


 Thanks mate I will take some when I start an off season journal in december with a link leading back here.


----------



## pob80

musc said:


> I'd say pretty fat!!! Only joking Pob see you at the Herc show- you fat [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Ha you snake since the last couple of months I seen you last my condition has sorted itself out after that never ending rebound lol


----------



## winger

Pob, you look great mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## pob80

winger said:


> Pob, you look great mate! :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate and for the youtube comment appreciate it


----------

